# OoC:The Sceptre of Kings:A Heroic Dwarven Quest



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Yep, I'm starting ANOTHER game. I must be sick.
I once told garyh that I would soon be running  a half dozen games...Well, it looks to be getting there.

I have 2 Underdark games (with another in the works), with Drow and other Surly and nefarious types as the PCs...

One wacky and wierd game 'the Dungeon', with everything from Kender to Crane Clan Samurai to 16th ventury Elvish Cleric from alternate magic-rich Earth variants.

Another has the PCs all being Ogres,Half-Fiends,Gnolls and Goblins....

I realized that I didn't have a game with a bunch of 'good guys' on a grand Quest of any sort.
Sure, finding an Elder Artifact to save your House after a civil war among the Drow/

/gaining revenge for your sister betraying you and leaving you to die in a Troglodyte filled Cavern/

/ trying to fulfill a Geas that some mad Half-Dragon Overlord has 'asked' you to fill, encountering bickering fiends,Plant Minotaurs,Oracular Koi Fish and persnickety Atomie NPCs/

/trying to get your Warband back to the relative safety of your Dark Overlord-Ruled Home about a milisecond in front of the Fascist Elven Legions bent on finally riding THEIR WORLD from scum like you? is fun....
But, where's the Heroism!?!

Here I go...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2003)

Heroic fantasy?  Count me in!   What kind of thing are you wanting to do?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Burgain sighed and shook his head as several Dwarfs went by, carrying another batch of Dead...will these young hotheads ever learn?
 Three years the Dwarfs had been back in Cuvaghn, three years Dwarves once more strode the Halls of the Ancient Clan of Grentrigh, yet had any of these 'heroes' found the Sceptre?

By Moradin's beard, there had been ...what was it ...'Umprekk, how many now, eh?' The old dwarf wiped a mug down, polishing the silver as if he had cast it himself (which he had, by Moradin).
The one-eyed oldster sweeping the Tavern looked up, scratching his bearded chin 'Moving on two 'unnerd, I reckon.' 
Two hundred...two hundred dead and gone to the Halls of the Fathers...
Sure, in the first year there was a great Crusade, goblins and orcs being driven back with ferocity. Why near a thousand Dwarfs had been there, Burgain among them...his father's Axe in hand.
Goblin blood flowed through the streets of Cuvaghn then, wiping away the stain of the Loss, near 500 hundred years earlier.
That was before...before the Dwarfs had awakened the Dragon.
Gods, what a Beast. Some say he is a Wyrm of Fire, some of Shadow...some even say he is a Deep Drake.
Burgain stopped as a Dwarf went by, crying, carrying a young Dwarf that couldn't have been older than 20....so young. The older Dwarf had the look of a Father or an Uncle and he wailed  'Why, of Father-Under-the-Mountain...why did ye take My Enbrem so young. Damned this Quest, Damn this Place!' 

Burgain nodded solemnly, he knew this Dwarf's Heart, he had seen this scene so many times in the past three years..so many times.
The door to the Tavern opened and a young Dwarf-lad ran in, excitedly panting 'New arrivals, new Heroes, from Temperlain!' 
Burgain scoffed, new corpses, rather.'They'll be dead in a fortnight,lad, best not get too friendly with these Heroes...' 
the lad shook his head 'But these heroes are diff'rent, they have a Map! There's a Prince among em!! Prince Alembregh of Temperlain! A Prince!' 
The lad ran off to tell his news elsewhere amongst the Hld that the Dwarfs had one back from the Foes, though it was only a small part of Cuvaghn's Greatness.
A Prince, a royal Dwarf here to find the Sceptre of  Kings???
Bergain yelled to Umprekk get down to the Royal Suite,One-Eye! Get that place tidied up, there's a Prince in town...and you get out that bottle of Grimple's Gold, the good one, the '54. these visitors won't be wantin swill...' 
A prince...


The Characters


I will take up to 6 PCs, half of which must be Dwarfs.
The others are free to choose from any standard races in the PH, as well as lizardman,half-ogre, and any from Races of Faerun.

The setting is a homebrew, but Faerun is an ok default, as there are many other lands on Toril, places where these events could be taking place.


I did say Heroic, so this will be a 40Pt buy.
10th Level Characters.
3.5 Revisions in effect.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488

Prince Alembregh is the only 'must have' character, and the first person expressing interest can play him.
The Prince should be a fighter, possibly a Paladin.

The Prince will have a bit of extra loot, in the form of an enhanced weapon ( an additional +2 bonus for free, thus 7 points of Mod would only cost the price of 5 etc...), as well as a few other things.

He must have the Leadership Feat, however as well as a decent Charisma. 
His Cohort will be a Dwarf Wizard (played by me), an Advisor sent from his Father's Court.

When I get interest, and confirmed players/concepts, then we can get to making the characters.

My DMed games, for those who don't know me...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34894&pagenumber=1

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53735&pagenumber=1

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37012&pagenumber=1

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48124&pagenumber=1


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2003)

I would like to join. I havent played any pbp games, though I have been playing rpgs for many many years (read far to long). I noticed that you are using psionics in your drow game will you be using them in this one.  I have been dying to use Mindscapes in a campaign every since it was released.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, I'm a bit new/rusty on 3 (or 3.5) Psionics, but I would be remiss in leaving them out....especially with what _Dwells Below_ ...

I am unfamiliar with the aforementioned supplement, however.
Send me any info you want to use outside of the standard and the Quint Psion/Psychic Warrior, which I have.

As far as the Quint stuff goes, I would prefer to leave the more unsavory Psy Warrior options out, no flaying yourself/psychic cannibalism, what with the hoped for flavor of 'Good guys'.
I love a Lovecraftian/Barkeresque game as much as the next guy, but I'd rather have this one a cleaner (though gritty and grim) game.


My email is bluehead69@yahoo.com  by the way for any queries.

I will be going to bed soon, up in 6 or 7 hours.

Ah, speaking of schedules. I work at a nightclub here in San Francisco, so I am usually available from Mon t0 thurs early afternoon. then from Thurs eve-sunday afternoon I am working/wiped out etc...this coming week will be a bit hellish, but I'd like to get this started Monday or Tuesday, with everything hashed out etc...

Thanks, Uriel


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

Must... resist... the... ugre... I'm interested. Maybe I could *finally* play that melee-man...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Get in there Xael!!!!

I'd love to have you.

-Uriel


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2003)

How do you feel about races with ECL?  Are there any you'd particularly want to avoid?

I was thinking about playing a Wizard/Elemental Savant, as yet I'm unsure as to race (although dwarf could definitely fit the bill).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2003)

mindscapes is a pdf by malhavoc press written by Bruce Cordell.  I was aiming at heroic so yeah no flaying or cannibalism.  The other supplement that I normally use is Mind's Eye on the wizards site. 

Re times, i live in japan so my times are probably way out of wack for anyone else.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm ok with them, I'm a wacky PC race fan myself.
No Goblinoids or obvious enemies of the Dwarfs, obviously.

Let's fill in a bit here.

'Temperlain has exsisted for nigh a thousand Years, a strong bastion of Dwarvish Power in a chaotic land of Enemies.
Orcs hordes, Goblin nations and an alliance of Fire,Hill and evil Cloud Giants threatens from the North and West. From below, Illithids work their insidious machinations, whilst Drow and Duergar wage a war of attrition. The mountains provide lairs for Fire and Electric Drakes, Reds and Blues, which prey on the dwarfs, but all is not lost...

To the south lay the Elven Realm of Ghesalya, fastness of the Emerald Empress, a fast ally of King Frurdoch of Temperlain.
The Lizardmen of the Yellow Marsh (an advanced tribe-nation) also areon good terms with the Dwarfs, as well as many Gnome Encalves. Rumours have it that Deep Dwarves (Urdunnir) and Svirfneblin also aid the King aganst foes both deep and foul.
The Order of the Stone, a Bastion of the Third Eye Monestary houses many Monks and Psychic Warriors, these including the mysterious githzerei, all sworn to upholding their personal duty of vigilance against the chaos brought about by those who Dwell Below. All of these and more are joined by the Human barbarians of the mountains, long allies of Dwarfkind, as well as those of the fertile lands beyond the mountains.
Strange rumours are these, yet even stranger ones hold that those of Draconic Heritage walk the streets of temperlain as well, their Sires Dragons of Gold, Silver and Bronze...'

So, Deep Dwarves, Deep Gnomes, Githzerei, Half-Dragons.
Half-Celestials: +3 ECL, +4 with wings, though wings wouldn't exactly be great underground...
As well, I am using 'Mound Elves' from the Quintessential Elf book from Mongoose, these are the a subrace that has taken the fight to the Drow in the Underdark.

 +2 Dex,-2 Con, +2 Cha
Spell Rest 5+Class Level
Darkvision 60'
1/day Detect Magic & Read Magic
Bonus Languages: Draconic,Gnome,Undercommon,Goblin,Orc,Sylvan.
Favoured:Bard
All others as standard Elf from the PH.

ECL +1


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not joining, I've got plenty enough in my hands as is, but just inquiring out of iterest if this takes place in the same setting as our Under a Vaulted Sky game? That is, is it technically possible that our groups run into one-another?


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

Sure, I wanna join. Probably a Dwarven Fighter, unless we get too many of those. Maybe a Dwarven Defender?


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

So, what's the ECL for Githzerai...  

Might have one monk coming...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Dalamar: Maaaaaayyyybbbeee.....

I Had said in the UaVS game that I would use Faerun as a default as well..Hmm...

I doubt that your group would ever come anywhere near where this one is.You still have to survive some really unpleasant supris...er, I mean, get back to Thelaru'acli.

If you decided to play, there would be absolutely no conflict of interest like there will/would be if you had joined the UaVS Yrtchull's Revenge game...

Off-Topic:BTW, you should be happy, little Yrtchull, way back from Enraela's intro blurb is coming to 'thank her' for leaving him to rot in the hands of some mad Wizard and his trog Minions...he was your friend, and Wesellu's brother.
Joy!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Dwarven Defender is great.

Githzerei are +2 ECL

Hmm, nobody lookingto be the Prince, eh?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

2 possible Psionic characters, eh? I had better read up on them wacky 'Scanners' fellas...


Oh, and a Githzerei Monk can freely multi-class as a Psion or Psy Warrior as well.

As far as the Prince character, I'm ok with a Paladin multiclassing as  a Cleric of a LG deity as well as Fighter, and prestige classes that fit his 'Idionm', like Dwarven Defender.

So,Thels, if you want to be the Prince (we can change his name if you like) you will be able to multi-class in Paladin (keep 3.5 in mind as far as abilities, Divine grace @ l2 etc...) and get some sweet extra gear, like the mod that I noted on his main weapon.

Remember, Dwarves get Dwarven Waraxe and Urgrosh as Familiar weapons now.
As well. for those taking a Cleric of War (if Dwarf), where it says battle axe, consider it Dwarven Waraxe.

A very Dwarf oriented game...of course, there may well be Hobgoblin Weaponmasters with Dwarf Slaying weapons somewhere below...they have had an aweful long time to develop a grudge.


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Hmm, nobody lookingto be the Prince, eh? *




Hey, If I have to choose from Elven Archer/TWF, Dwarwen Battlerager, Svirfneblin Monk, Ûber-cool Githzerai-matrix monk/psychic warrior, and a fancy-pants prince, you can bet my choice is not going to be the prince...



> *Oh, and a Githzerei Monk can freely multi-class as a Psion or Psy Warrior as well.*




Up the walls we go with blinding speed...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Go ahead and post concepts, starting character stat blurbs whatever, to recap.

40 Pt Buy,
10th level
3,000XP for items/fighting styles from Quint series/ffg path of sword etc...

Let's call this one...
55,000GP , no more than 30,000 of which may be spent on a single item. For those creating items, though you pay less, the max 'standard price' is 30,000.

Whoever plays the Prince can't have his Ancestral Weapon 'created on the cheap', but it is a +5 Equiv for a mere 18,000.
As well, I will be using a form of 'leveling items' for one item per PC. Let me know whether it is your Father's Sword, that Staff you found in a Dragon's hoard or whatever. This item may be enhanced later with XP to give it bigger plusses.


ABOUT CUVAGHN, the ANCIENT HOLD

The part of the City controlled by the Dwarfs is about 5 square miles.
Some 2500 Dwarfs live there now, attempting to reopen mines,shore up old Halls, beat back the Invaders (everthing else that dares set foot/claw/hoof/tentacle/pseudopod in this, their Holy City) and generally go about their daily business.

There is a Cleric of Moradin in Cuvaghn capale of Ressurection, though the church expectsa to get payed, with no haggling or wheedling attempts at freebies. Any Self-Respecting Dwarf knows that the Church needs the money to finance the Reclaimation anyways, and is happy to pay it.

Once the game begins (not with starting cash), your actions/deeds will earn you bonuses in the form of discounts from the Wizards/Craftsmen etc...as these will likely wantto help recover the Sceptre if it is indeed possible.
Loosely, this means that you can expect a discount on potions, magic arrows/bolts and scrolls.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Xael, you are going to wish you were only a 'fancy-pants' Dwarf Prince when your smarmy monk has squads of Beholder-riding Illithids in Symbiote Carapace armor, with 'Gith-Slaying' vorpal blades....er, I mean, 
Ahem...
Yes, Monk is fine.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm interested in joining, but I sometimes feel that I'm cursed regarding games. 

Hmmm.... The known 3.5 revisions in effect - I guess that means that, once the SRD is out, it will be "pure" 3.5?
40 point buy, as per the DMG?

Not yet sure about a character concept... I'd like to play a paladin or fighter, or possibly something more exotic (would it be acceptable to interpret the monk as a spirit/totem warrior?)...


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

How about Dwarf Fighter4 Paladin3 Defender3?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

I would like  to get in this game please. Let me think over a character concept and I will get right back with you.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm, room for one more?

You haven't got an rougeish type yet I believe?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Knight, Iv'e seen you around, and I'd love to have you break your curse.
I don't ditch games that I run, though I did ditch one comcept, as a Monty python/terry pratchett sort of dark faerie tale was something that ther players opted out of once we made characters.

Anyways, Paladin is fine.
I guess Thels has dibs on the Prince if he wants him.

You can interpret the Monk a bit differently in flavor.

I've seen a couple of different monks/psions mentioned.
this is fine, but with only 6 players, new players might want to think Cleric or an Arcanist of some sort...?
I can change the Prince's Cohort to a Cleric with no problem,he'd be Level 9.

40 Pt as the DMG, yes.
I use a lot of other material, but as far as 3.0 vs. 3.5, I amusing the changes in the official material. Full switch to 3.5 when it hits/I think everyone has it/knows it.


So far we look to have

Jarval:Wizard/Savant..?
Xael:Githzerei monk...?
Thelsaladin/Fighter.
Knight_Otu: Paladin/ Monk of some sort..?
Erekose13: Psionic character of some sort....?

Room for 1 more...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

OK, let's call it Miquiztli and Wilphe in.

7 players and 1 NPC, that's not too big.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Knight, the monk /spritual/totem warrior flavor change is fine.

As long as he uses the Monk class, call him what you like. he could just have easily learned his Focus and Abilities from the Beast Spirits and Elementals of the Wilds etc...


Folks, go ahead and post start up characters
40 Pt Buy,
10th level
3,000XP for items/fighting styles from Quint series/ffg path of sword etc...

Let's call this one...
55,000GP , no more than 30,000 of which may be spent on a single item. For those creating items, though you pay less, the max 'standard price' is 30,000.

Whoever plays the Prince  (thels?)  can't have his Ancestral Weapon 'created on the cheap', but it is a +5 Equiv for a mere 18,000.
As well, I will be using a form of 'leveling items' for one item per PC. Let me know whether it is your Father's Sword, that Staff you found in a Dragon's hoard or whatever. This item may be enhanced later with XP to give it bigger plusses.

Feel free to make up names etc for your backgrounds.
I would prefer that the initial characters all know eachother and that they are fast friends. Prince (insert name here) has gathered his friends and allies to aid him on his Quest.

Oh, he whosoever regains the Sceptre of Kings shall rule al the Dwarfs of the Land yadda,yadda...so it's a pretty hefty Quest.

OK, I'm off to sleep (I said that 2 hrs ago)


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

Are the Prince and other members of his clan Shield Dwarves or Gold Dwarves (Shield Dwarves are exactly like PHB Dwarves, Gold Dwarves have -2 Dex instead of -2 Cha and +1 to hit Abberations instead of +1 to hit Orcs and Goblinoids).

I'm fine with being the prince. I'll cough him up somewhere today.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

(Still not sleeping ...ach!)

Choose whichever you like. You shall set the Royal Line with your choice, though others are free to choose either/or.

Gold Dwarf might be good...especially a Paladin in heavy armor, a dex hit isnt a big deal compared to a Cha hit.
Plus, there _might_ be some Abberations down there...




OK, really off to sleep now!


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

Cool! Let's be Gold Dwarves 

Gnight


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

How about a Lizard Folk Druid. ECL for Lizard Folk is +2? I have always wanted to play a Lizard Folk


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm,
currently I am looking at:

1) Star Elf Bard or Sorceror

might change though,


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm now thinking about a lizardfolk spirit warrior (monk), unless we don't get the minimum dwarves. I think they have a +3 ECL (+2 for HD and +1 LA)?

(It's not exactly a great combination, I know)

Anybody know how multi-HD races will work in regards to feats gained by character advancement? The mummy example seems to imply that racial HD and class HD are seperated (Thus, a lizardfolk character would have the default 1st level HD, and the feats for 3rd and 6th character level).


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

With Knight wanting to run a Lizard Folk and Whilpe a Star Elf Sorcerer or Bard, I am going to run a Dwarven Rogue then. 

*Trap Master Brax* at your service.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

Lizardfolk counts as +1 Level and +2 ECL.

You would have 8 Class levels, but count as a 9th level character < feats/sta raises as level 9>.

Star Elf? Er,,,

Off to have lunch with a lovely goth girl..Ill be back on in a couple-three hours

-Uriel


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2003)

Shield Dwarven Psion (Nomad) is what I am building.  Mostly a distance bombardment, high mobility type.  With what I think is a wide range of powers for different situations.  I should have the character finished soon.  Do you want it posted here or on some 3rd party site?  Ill also email you full details of any non-psihb stuff that I am thinking of using (a few powers and a couple of feats). 

He will be a staunch ally of the Prince having travelled with him to aid in his noble quest.  Still working on personality/description/history.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

cool. Let's go with posting them here, then we canmake a Rogue's Gallery entry when they are finalized


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Lizardfolk counts as +1 Level and +2 ECL.
> 
> You would have 8 Class levels, but count as a 9th level character < feats/sta raises as level 9>.
> *




Eight class levels? Not seven? 2 Hit Dice + 1 LA +7 character levels is 10 in my book?

Feats and Stat adjustment as 9th level character, then, I guess.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

I am going from the Savage Species chart in the back, page 207.
Says ECL 3, thus +2 ...page 205 says Level Adjustment + Base HD (2 for LF) =ECL.

Someone let me know if I'm wrong.

-Uriel


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 26, 2003)

8 class levels then. OK. Changes a few things.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

I noticed that no one signed up for the prince roll

I am not a prince, but I could play one in a game...if you need one.  Let me know 

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

Ach,GE...ye hath come late unto this Quest.

thels has the Prince I think...
I can't say no to GE...just as long as Argent doesn't come along with you (looks for him), I don't want this one going Silly too.

Don't disappear yet.


Thelsaladin/Fighter Gold Dwarf Prince.
whilphe: Elf Bard, Sorcerer/bard...
Jarval:Wizard/Savant, race not set as of yet...
Xael:Githzerei Monk...
micquitztli: Dwarven Rogue...
Knight_Otu: Lizardfolk Monk...
Erekose13: Shied Dwarf Psion (Nomad)...



There still seems to be no Cleric. A Cleric would rock, GE...
Of course, you might hate Clerics.
Be aware, as I said earlier, though. With weapon familiarity, a Dwarf Fighter will have Dwarven Waraxe. As well, a Cleric with a War Domain with 'battle axe' as his Deity's weapon gets Dwarven Waraxe instead. Just a House rule that seems to make sense, since you have prof with it and that's THE Dwarf weapon.

I will ditch the prince having to take Leadership, which frees up a Feat for him and lets soemone else take on the role of 'Spiritual Advisor'.

I do like to have an NPC along, but I can ad one later...maybe a Purple Worm or a Pit Fiend..


-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Wouldn't the Leadership feat make sense anyhow?

And uhh, Familiarity doesn't mean Proficiency. It just lets you treat the weapon as a Martial Weapon. So what it does is:

Fighters, Barbarians, Rangers and Paladins get Proficient with the weapon for free.

All other classes can become proficient with it on their 1st level. Normally, they would have to wait until level 2.

Of course War Clerics that have such an item get proficiency for free too. If you're gonna be a Cleric, Gold Dwarf would be the way...


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2003)

*Da Githzerai Monk-Mastah (I don't know the name yet)*, Male Outsider (Githzerai) Mnk 8: CR 9; Medium-size Outsider; HD 8d8+16; hp 80; Init +7; Spd 50ft; AC 29 (+7 dex, +3 wis, +1 monk, +2 deflection, +2 natural armor, +4 armor); Melee Unarmed +13/+13/+8 (1d10+4/crit x2); Ranged Masterwork Shuriken +13/+13/+8 (1d2+3/crit x2); SA; SQ Psionics, inertial armor, SR 13, monk thingies; AL LN; SV Fort +9, Ref +14, Will +10; Str 16, Dex 24, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

*Skills & Feats:* Balance +19, Climb +13, Hide +22, Jump +16, Listen +13, Move Silently +22, Swim +8, Tumble +19; Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows, Hold The Line, Improved Grapple, Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse.

*Languages:* Common, Gith, Dwarven, Orc.

*Equipment:* 9 Masterwork Shurikens, Amulet of Natural Armor +2, Ring of Protection +2, Bag of Holding 1, Boots of Speed & Elvenkind, Cloak Resistance +1 & Elvenkind, Pin-Thingy of Shielding, Bracers of Striking +1 (L), Gloves of Dexterity +2, Belt of Strength +2, misc. stuff to be added later, 2111gp.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

I love clerics!  Where do I find the info on Gold Dwarves?

GE


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Gold Dwarves are like PHB Dwarves, except for:

Ability Modifiers: +2 Con, -2 Dex (instead of +2 Con, -2 Cha)
+1 to hit Abberiations (instead of +1 to hit Orcs and Goblinoids)

For priests that rely on heavy armor, a Dex above 12 is not all that usefull, while a Cha above 12 might be.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2003)

FRCS:

As PHB, but:

Dex -2, Con +2

+1 attack rolls v abberations (replaces bonus v orc and goblinoids)


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we are under 50% Dwarf, going for Half-Dragon/Half Gold Dwarf.
What ECL do you want to go with?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

I am going with Gold Dwarven Cleric/Hospitaler sent to protect the prince.  As friends since birth, he is loyal in sworn oath, but also by bond of friendship.  Domains of War and Protection probably.  He will wield a dwarven waraxe.  stats and stuff to follow.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

Thels-regarding the waraxe, that's the same thing I said I think, Dwarf Cleric of War rocks with it.
You are right, keep Leadership.
Me plaing an NPC doesn't inder. In fact, as GE will tell you, my NiPiCs get to allow me to give hnts and plot pushes. I rather like their interaction. So, we'll go back to a Wizard Adviso (Level 9), bringing up the group's Firepower in the magic department.

Wilphe-Star Elf is fine by me.


GE- Dwarven Cleric looks good.

Everyone, sorry I didn't address HPs.

I am torn about HPs.

Usually I'd say Max@ 1st, 3/4 HD after (D4=3,D6=4,D8=6,D10=7.D12=9), but something about my 'Heroic Quest' statement makes me want to say max HP @ every level.
Now, I'm putting it to a vote, and while most would just say woohoo! max,be advised that if it goes that way, the Beasties will be Nasty (let's DM pull out all the stops... )

And everyone remember, whe making yor characters, let me know which item is your  Special 'Signature' one, as i will be using Leveled Item rules for it.

-Uriel

Off to work Argh!!!


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm, that would upgrade my HP from 103 to 130. Not sure it's worth it, as heal spells are NOT upgrades.

I'm nearly done

EDIT: I qualify for a level 5 or 6 paladin mount, but I hate the 3.5 poke-mound, so I'm just forgetting about that one.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

Wilphe, I believe Half-Dragon is a +2 template.

Jarval hasn't commited to a character concept yet, he may be a dwarf.
Te 50% Dwarf thing isn't set in stone (no Dwarf puns intended), I just didn't want a dwarf and 6 elves/halflings/tieflings/gnomes/humans etc...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

off to work, back later tonight (well in 10 hrs or so ach!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2003)

Just opened the Savage Species, Half Dragon is unfortunately LA +3.  

Re max Hps.  I vote for max HPs.  I know that for me its only 9 hps which will probably hurt in the end, but its a heroic game, lets go all out!

I will have my character done soon. Just typing him up now.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm going to be either a Shield Dwarf Wizard 5/Elemental Savant (Air) 5, or a Shield Dwarf Wizard 5/Mage of the Arcane Order 5.  Any preference Uriel, as I'm keen on both concepts.


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

Here's the basic concept for Prince Alembregh. Minor details might change, and some mundane equipment will be added, but overall this is what I think he'll be.

Btw, any mount available that would be fitting to a dwarven prince? I mean a regular mount, no sucky poke-mount.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Mohgrym Xothaerin*

*Mohgrym Xothaerin*, Male Shield Dwarf Psion (Nomad) 10: CR 10; medium humanoid (dwarf); HD 10d4+40; hp 80; Init +5 (Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22, touch 16, flat-footed 16 [Dex +6, armour +6]; Atk +11 ranged (1d8, 19-20/x2, light crossbow) or +8 melee (1d4+2, 19-20/x2, dagger); SQ Dwarven traits, psicrystal; AL LG; SV Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +12; Str 10, Dex 24, 
Con 18, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10. 

*Skills and Feats*: Concentration +15, Craft (metalworking) +9, Escape Artist +15, Listen +3, Knowledge (psionics) +9, Psicraft +9, Spot +3,  Creature Capacitor*, Empowered Psicrystal#, Extend Power, Extra Power#, Inner Strength, Master Dorje, Psychic Meditation (3rd Eye)#

*Dwarven Traits*(Ex): Darkvision 60ft., stonecutting, +2 saves vs. poison, +2 saves vs. spells and spell-like effects, +1 attack vs. Orcs and Goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus vs. Giants

*Psicrystal*: Resolve (+2 will saves), Power Storing, Energized Crystal, Discipline Focus, Int 10

*Powers* (74 Power Points; 13 free 0th): 0th - _burst, catfall, control shadow, detect compulsion$, detect psionics, float, inkling, missive, teleport auxiliary#_; 1st - _combat precognition, psychic crush$, slow light$, spider climb, vigor_; 2nd - _clairsentience/claivoyance, invisibility, knock, mind thrust$_; 3rd - _fly, negate psionics, metaphysical weapon_; 4th - _dimensional anchor, mass concussion, temporal concussion$_; 5th - _teleport_

*Primary Discipline*: Psychoportation; Secondary Disciplines: Clairsentience, Psychometabolism; Mindscapes Mode Check Bonus: +7; Restive Mind: _acumen screen +0_. 

*Gear*: _Bag of Holding 1, Boots of Striding and Springing, Cloak of Resistance +3, Dorje of Body Adjustment(50), Dorje of Lesser Psionic Weapon#(50), Gloves of Dexterity +4, Mithril Shirt +2_ (signiture item), masterwork lightcrossbow, masterwork crossbow bolts (50), masterwork silver dagger, standard equipment (clothes, belt pouches (2), 50' hemp rope, flint and steel, water skin, blanket, backpack, 10 sunrods), _Torc of Power_, 53gp

*History*: Mohgrym was born to an ancient line of Shield Dwarves in the North.  He can trace his ancestry back to the last ruling kings of the ancient kingdom of Xothaerin which was abandoned after the fall of Deep Shanatar.  He is very proud of his heritage and he strives to bring honour to his family name.  His mithril shirt is one of the remaining heirlooms that he carries from the ancient line of his ancestors. He has long been a vassal of the Prince and accompanies him on his travels where ever he goes.  Mohgrym found his way into service with the Prince when he managed to defeat a feral great orc who had led raids on the area for many years.  

*Personality*: Mohgrym is very quick for a dwarf, his agility has proven useful in his battles allowing him to move to positions that would best suit his talents.  He is a very determined individual, noble in spirit. 

*Description*: At 4'8" and 193lbs, Mohgrym is signficantly larger than his fellow Gold Dwarf companions.  He has thick long greasy black hair and a well trimmed beard.  He is always dressed in fine clothing.  He carries a crossbow and dagger and wears his mithril shirt in the open displaying his proud heritage engraved on the shirt. He is 68 years old and still looks quite young.  While on the heavy side he moves extremely quickly and sometimes uses misconceptions about his weight to his advantage.  He is an ardent follower of Marthammor Duin, believing as many expatriates do, that the Finder of Trails will eventually lead them home.

*Tactics*: In battle he is keenly aware of tactics and position often using his abilities to put himself into an advantageous spot and direct his ranged attacks at those who pose the greatest threat to his companions.

*Conversion Notes*: The above requires use of Mindscapes for psychic combat, if we are using the rules from the PsiHB, then the following changes need to be made: add Resculpt Mind# feat, Attack/Defense Modes: _ego whip, empty mind, mind thrust, mental barrier, thought shield_

*Notes*:
* - If Thoughts Could Kill by Bruce Cordell, publ. Malhavoc Press
# - Mind's Eye by WotC web team.
$ - Mindcapes by Bruce Cordell, publ. Malhavoc Press


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 27, 2003)

some initial thoughts

CLERIC 6/Hospitaler 4
Alignment: NG
Hit Die: 10d8.
Class Skills: The cleric's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), Scry (Int, exclusive skill), and Spellcraft (Int). 
Domains: War, Protection
10   +8/+3    +9   +3   +6    


TABLE: Cleric Spells Per Day 
   ------------------ Spells per Day*---------------------
Level    0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
-----    -    -    -    -    -    -    -    -    -    -
10   	 6    6+1  6+1  4+1  4+1  3+1  —    —    —    —

s	14
D 	10
C 	16
I	10
W	20 (24) +7
Ch	14

Power Attack,Craft Wonderous Item, Divine Might, 9 , Improved Critical
Weapon Focus (War Axe)
[ I wanted to sub Power Attack, Divine Might and healing and ??? as it would make more sense with the prestige class]


Periapt of Wisdom +4	8000
+2 (+1) Keen Dwarven Waraxe - Adamantine (Special Item)	17330
+1 Called Plate Mail	5500
+2 Large Steel Shield	4170
Wand of CLW	750
Cloak of Resistance +3	4500
Bead of Karma	2750
Bag of Holding	2500
Potion of CLW x5	250
War Pony	100
Military Saddle	20
Noble Outfit	75
300 ft silk rope	60
Greater Holy Symbol	2540
MW Healers Kit	150
Headband of Charisma +2	2000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2	2000
	52695
Mundane Equipment


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2003)

*Skezzketh, Lawful Neutral Male Lizardfolk Spirit Warrior*
*Monk 8

Speed:* 50 ft. (Standard 30 ft.)
*HD:* 2d8+6 (Lizardfolk) + 8d8+24 (Monk)
*HP:* 110 hp (Max)

*Str:* 18 (+4) [8] +2 racial, +1 increase 4th
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [10]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6] +2 racial
*Int:* 12 (+1) [6] -2 racial
*Wis:* 17/21 (+3/+5) [10] +1 increase 8th
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0]

*Base Attack:* +7/+2 (+1 lizardfolk, +6 monk)
*Base Flurry of Blows:* +6/+6/+1
*Grapple:* +11 (+15?)

*AC: 23/25* (+5 natural, +3 Dex, +3/+5 Wis, +1 monk, +1 deflection)
*Initiative: +7* (+4 Improved Initiative, +3 Dex)
*Fort +12* [+0 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +3 Con, +3 cloak]
*Ref +15* [+3 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +3 Dex, +3 Cloak]
*Will +12/+14* [+0 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +3/+5 Wis, +3 cloak]

*Attacks*
Ghost Tooth (+2 ghost touch kama) +13/+8 melee; 1d6+6 slashing; x2/19-20
Flurry with Ghost Tooth +12/+12/+7 melee; melee; 1d6+6 slashing; x2/19-20
Unarmed Strike +12/+6; 1d10+4 bludgeoning; x2
Flurry with Unarmed Strike +11/+11/+6; 1d10+4 bludgeoning; x2
2 claws +11 and bite +6; claw 1d4+4 slashing, bite 1d4+2 b/s/p; x2

*Skills: [15 lizardfolk, 40 monk]*
Balance +16 [+3 lizardfolk, +4 monk, +4 racial, +3 Dex, +2 synergy (Tumble)]
Climb +10 [+0 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +4 Str]
Concentration +9 [+0 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +3 Con]
Jump +18 (+26?) [+4 lizardfolk, +4 monk, +4 racial, +4 Str, +2 synergy (Tumble), (+8 speed?)]
Knowledge (nature): +4 [+2.5 [5] lizardfolk (cc), +.5 [1] monk (cc), +1 Int]
Knowledge (religion): +3 [+0 lizardfolk, +2 monk , +1 Int]
Listen +7/+9 [+0 lizardfolk, +2 monk, +3/+5 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Spot +7/+9 [+0 lizardfolk, +2 monk, +3/+5 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Survival +4/+6 [+0 lizardfolk, +1 [2] monk (cc), +3/+5 Wis]
Swim +16 [+3 lizardfolk, +5 monk, +4 racial, +4 Str]
Tumble +11 [+0 lizardfolk, +6 monk, +3 Dex, +2 synergy  (Jump)]

*Feats:* Alertness, Deflect Arrows [B, Monk 2], Dodge, Improved Grapple [B, Monk 1], Improved Initiative,  Improved Trip [B, Monk 6], Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike)

*Special Abilities:* Evasion, Flurry of Blows (1 extra attack at -1), Purity of Body, Slow Fall 30 ft., Spirit/Ki Strike (magic), Still Mind (+2 on saves against Enchantment spells), Unarmed Stike, Wholeness of Body (14 hp)

*Equipment:* Backpack (2 gp; 2 lb), Waterskin (1 2 gp; 4 lb), Trail Rations (5 days) (2.5 gp; 5 lb), Talismans (ineffective) (10 gp; 0 lb), _Ghost Tooth (+2 ghost touch kama (18,302 gp; 2 lb; 1d6+6; 19-20/x2)) <L>_, Goggles of Night (8,000 gp; 0 lb), Periapt of Wisdom +4 (16,000 gp; 0 lb), Cloak of Resistance +3 (9000 gp; 1 lb), Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp; 0 lb), 2 Potions of Bull’s Strength (600 gp; 0 lb), 2 Potions of Cat’s Grace (600 gp; 0 lb), 1 Potion of Lesser Restoration (300 gp; 0 lb), 3 Potions of Spider Climb (150 gp; 0 lb)
*Load:* 14 lb.
*Carrying Capacity:* 100/200/300 lb.
32 gp, 5 sp in coins.

*Languages known:* Draconic, Dwarven

Among the lizardfolk tribes of the Yellow Marshes, the Tribe of the Swamp Spirits is more tradition-bound than most other tribes. As such, it has kept alive the nearly forgotten tradition of the Spirit Warriors, fighters who supposedly hear the whispers of the spirits around them, warning them from near danger. While many humanoids, and even a number of lizardfolk, think of them as fairy tales, Spirit Warriors do exist, and Skezzketh is one of them. As the second-oldest Spirit Warrior who is not yet teaching the young, he has fought many fights, whether alone, with other Spirit Warriors, or with other allies, such as the dwarves. The experiences from these fights led him to deeper understandings and respect for the dwarves. If one regards the lizardfolk as blessed by the spirits of Water, then the dwarves are blessed by the spirits of Earth. In Skezzketh’s eyes, and many other lizardfolk following the same traditions, that makes lizardfolk and dwarves closer relatives than lizardfolk and kobolds, or dwarves and the rumored evil duergar.

Skezzketh is a 7 feet tall, powerfully built lizardman weighing nearly 180 pounds. As is typical for lizardmen, he does not use much in the ay of clothing, except for a seemingly plain cloak made out of animal skin, and a primitive belt used to hold his weapon when he doesn’t need it. A number of talismans hang from his neck, arms and legs, marking him as a spirit warrior. Skezzketh wears most of these talismans as part of the traditional „garment“ of the spirit warriors, but a few of them actually are inhabited by spirits. The green whisperstone (a periapt of wisdom) hanging around his necks allows him to better hear and understand the whispers of the spirits surrounding him, while the hardened breezeweed band around his finger (a ring of protection) is inhabited by a minor spirit of the winds that causes minor disturbances around him Skezzketh, making him harder to hit. Finally, his cloak (a cloak of resistance) is inhabited by a powerful spirit of luck, aiding him in dire situations. Only recently was he awarded the aid of another talisman inhabited by a spirit by the elders of his tribe, consisting of two large, dark scales (goggles of night). These scales, worn in front of the eyes, allow Skezzketh to see the world as a dwarf does.

Skezzketh is armed with a strange weapon reminding vaguely of a sickle, supposedly created by his ancestors a long time ago, propably dating back to the first contact with the dwarves. Ghost Tooth (or athzin thisticc), as the weapon is named, is the home of a powerful, but insubstantial spirit that can be strengthened by its wielder, but always has the power to reach into the spirit worlds, so that it can easily be used by, or if neccessary, against spirits. Ghost Tooth has already proven to be a great ally to Skezzketh, especially against a small number of malevolent spirits, though it could not be found it why these spirits had become malevolent. Skezzketh honors this loyalty by only using Ghost Tooth when it becomes necessary, which he can do without many problems, given that he has empowered his own spirit enough to hurt many creatures normally not affected by normal strikes with his attacks.

A few months ago, Skezzketh experienced what the spirit warriors call the szittizz athzin, the one and only time in the live of the spirit warrior that he hears the spirits with great clarity. During this time, a spirit warrior is given a quest by the spirits by the spirits, and in Skezzketh’s case, it was the quest to serve a dwarven prince who would visit the tribe soon. The elders of the tribe were not happy to see him go, but they realized that the will of the spirits had to be fulfilled. It was during this time that he was given the two dark scales that should give him the vision abilities of a dwarf.


Well, I think I caught most things statwise, but I might change a few things of the background for better fitting.
Rereading Savage Species, I believe that I should have 7 class levels, so I used this version (I also prepared a L8 version, so I can switch to that quickly).

A few things: I believe that Imp Grapple prevents the AoO for the grapple attempt and gives a +4 to grapple checks, according to the one of the Devil previews.
Also, Jump supposedly uses, with some adjustments the D20 Modern rules, which give a +4 bonus to Jump checks per 10 feet movement above 30 feet.

I haven't adjusted Hit Points yet, and I'd vote for the 3/4 method. (adjusted now)

(Have I forgotten something...... likely )


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

Lizardfolk have an ECL of 3, so +2. That means you get your 1st class level at ECL 3 and your 8th class level at ECL 10. So you're Monk level 8. The Level Adjustment of +1 makes you a Character level 9. You last hit die for the monster gets replaced by the class hit die, so it's 1d8+3 + 8d8+24, which ends up being the same thing.

Also, you forgot the bonus point at level 8.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

*Storí Vidkunn*
*Shielf Dwarf Wizard 5/Mage of the Arcane Order 5, Lawful Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 24 (+7) (inclueds stat bonuses at 4th and 8th levels, and _+4 Headband of Intellect_)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10 (+0)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee: +5 [+4 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +6 [+4 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 60 [4 x 10 (levels) +  20 (CON)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (_Mage Armor_)]
Initiative: +6 [+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*

*Weapons and Armor:*


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +4 [+2 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +4 [+2 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +10 [+8 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Free for Wizard)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level feat)
Extend Spell (3rd level feat)
Cooperative Spell (Bonus 5th level metamagic feat)
Improved Initiative (6th level feat)
Energy Substitution (Sonic) (Research Breakthrough)
Craft Wondrous Item (9th level feat)


*Skills:*
Alchemy +20 (13 ranks, +7 INT)
Concentration +15 (13 ranks, +2 CON)
Craft (Metalworking) +14 (5 ranks, +7 INT, +2 racial)
Diplomacy +6 (6.5 ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana) +2 (13 ranks, +7 INT)
Listen +4 (+2 WIS, +2 Alertness from familiar)
Speak Language 7
Spot +4 (+2 WIS, +2 Alertnessfrom familiar)
Spellcraft +20 (13 ranks, +7 INT)


*Languages:*
Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Terran, Undercommon


*Special Abilities:*
Darkvision 60'
+1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,
+2 on Appraise of stone/metal items
+2 on stone/metal Craft checks
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 to saves vs spells
+2 to saves vs. poison
Stonecunning
Summon Familiar
Spellpool Level I access
Spellpool Level II access


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 4/6/6/5/5/3
DCs: 18/19/20/21/22/23
Cantrips: 
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 

Spellbook:
Cantrips:
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 

Boccob's Blessed Book:
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Spellbook
- _Boccob's Blessed Book_ (9500 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- _+4 Headband of Intellect_ (16000 gp)
- _Ring of Counterspelling_ (currently contains _Dispel Magic_) (4000 gp)

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  
Next Level:


*History:*  Storí Vidkunn was born in the foothills of a great mountain range, in the poor quarter of the town.  He was apprenticed to first the town's blacksmith, where he learnt a little of the smiths skills, but his apprenticeship was switched to Aldwin Var, a Transmuter who served the town.  Storí's talent for magic proved strong, learning to cast some simple cantrips within weeks of his apprenticeship starting, and Aldwin took heed.  Aldwin's attention also drawn by Storí's gift for languages.  the boy having learnt both Terran and Undercommon simply by reading from his master's books.  Aldwin decided to send Storí to Mathghamhna, the college of the Arcane Order, knowing that his student's potential outstripped his ability as a teacher.

Bidding farewell to his parents and Aldwin, Storí made the trip to Mathghamhna, presenting his letter of introduction from his master to the doorkeeper.  He was admitted, and allowed to sit the test for a scholarship.  Much to Storí's surprise (although not to Aldwin's) he passed, and was admitted to the School.

For the most part, his years at Mathghamhna were pleasant, although he did suffer a little from the taunts of his fellow students.  Being both a dwarf and poor marked him out from the well-to-do humans and elves who make up the majority of the student body.  His talent for languages was both fostered  during these years, with Storí learning many tongues with either extraplanear or magical roots.  This in turn made him in demand for translating texts and in negotiations.

After four years of study and labour, Storí took the Order's final test, becoming a full Mage of the Arcane Order.  No longer a student, he returned to his homeland of Temperlain, finding work as a scribe and diviner in the Prince's court.  His magical talents took a more martial turn after the giants to the North started incurring further into the dwarven lands, and Storí took to the battlefield alongside several of his fellow members of the Order.  This was a life-changing experience for the still young Storí, and he gained a taste for excitement.  The prince's quest to find the Sceptre of Kings sounds like one of the greatest and boldest challenges that will happen in his lifetime, and Storí made sure he was part of Prince Alembregh's party...


*Personality:*  Storí is quick-witted and good humoured, with perhaps a little more in the way of social graces that the stereotypical dwarf.  His linguistic skills tend to spill over into his everyday speech, with both archaic words, and phrases from other languages slipping themselves into his talk.  


*Description:*  Storí stands 4'4" tall, an average height for his race.  Average is a pretty good way of describing his appearance, both is build and looks.  His hair is a light brown, and his beard a similar hue.  Both are kept neat and short, favouring the fashionable style of the season.  His clothes also tend to follow the court fashions, and he is always well dressed (if perhaps less expensively than many in the court).

When "in the field", his wardrobe reverts to something more practical, both in cut and colour.  While not the most devout of his people, Storí always carries the symbols of Moradin and Mystra.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

(Points at Thels) 'What he said.'
I just got off of work, and , as I said when i began this one, I won't be able to post much through Monday, as I am bar-backing/floor managing/coat-checking and painting at the club where I work (not in that order as far as what on which days, however).
Still, I can do this (check to see what you folks have before I go to sleep).

Lizardman is ECL3, so you do have 8 class levels.

Looks like folks are voting for the max HP, though my bleery eyes would need to be able to focus properly to make sure.
Thels, yours looks fine, as do the others I've seen. I have to go look at this 'poke-mount' that you keep referring to.

I don't know if you guys are familiar with the miniatures game 'Chronopia', but that sort of inspired this game, which I wanted to do as a RL RPG, with 3 princes competing to find the Sceptre of Kings, as it would show which of them was goingto be the next High King of the Dwarves.

The Horned Ones Dwarves from that game ride massive Ram-like mounts, which are comfortable underground. I could work something up. 

Hehe, If Alembregh and you all find it, that could cause some serious waves in my Underdark games, as you aren't THAT far from them...Imagine, all the Dwarves massing, guided by the Deep Dwarves, who know EXACTLY where that pesky Drow city is...and darn it, but those silly Drow have just had a Civil War that has left them very weakened...Hmmm.

Fawning Drow Scout: 'Mistress Bezevene, there are Dwarves marching on the City.'
Duchess bezevene:'So what, Worm, take the army and crush them...'
Fawning Drow Scout:'Mistress, there are 10,000 dwarves marching on the City..."


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 27, 2003)

*Trapmaster Turlogh*
*10th Level Shield Dwarf Rogue,  Lawful Neutral*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 22 (+6) _[Includes 2 Stat bumps and +2 Gloves of Dexterity]_
CON 14 (+2)
INT 14 (+2) 
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 10 (+0)

Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +7/+2
Melee: +9/+4 
Ranged: +13/+8 
Hit Points: 80 _[10d6+20]_
Armor Class: 24 _[10 + 6 (DEX) + 6 (Armor) + 2 (Ring)]_
Initiative: +10 _[+6 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]_
Movement Rate: 30 feet _[boots]_

Saving Throws:
Fort: +7 _[+3 base, +2 CON, +2 Cloak]_
Ref: +15 _[+7 base, +6 DEX, +2 Cloak]_
Will: +6 _[+3 base, +1 WIS, +2 Cloak]_

Feats:
Quickdraw
Weapon Finesse: Short Sword
Improved Inituative
Expertise

Skills:
Balance  *+14*  (6 ranks + 6 Dex +2 Tumble)
Climb *+10* (8 ranks + 2 Str)
Craft: Trapmaking *+15* (13 ranks + 2 Int)
Disable Device *+17* (13 ranks + 2 Int +2 Tools)
Escape Artist *+15* (3 ranks + 6 Dex +6 Vest)
Hide *+19* (13 ranks + 6 Dex)
Jump *+14* (5 rank + 2 Str +5 Boots +2 Tumble)
Listen *+7* (6 ranks + 1 Wis)
Move Silently *+19* (13 ranks + 6 Dex)
Pick Lock *+20* (10 ranks + 6 Dex +4 Vest)
Search *+25* (13 ranks + 2 Int + 10 Lens)
Spot *+14* (13 ranks + 1 Wis)
Tumble *+21* (13 ranks + 6 Dex +2 Jump)

Languages:
Common, Dwarven, Orcish, Undercommon

Special Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
+1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,
+2 on Appraise of stone/metal items
+2 on stone/metal Craft checks
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 to saves vs spells
+2 to saves vs. poison
Stonecunning
Sneak Attack +5d6
Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)
Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked)
Improved Evasion

Equipment:

Mithral Shirt +2 (+6 AC, Max Dex +6, ACP 0) _5100 gp_
*"Whisper"* Sword of Subtlety +1(Leveling Item, +14/+9, 1d6+3, 19-20/x2, +4 to hit and damage with sneak attack) _15310 gp_
Cloak of Resistance +2 _4000 gp_
Gloves of Dexterity +2 _4000 gp_
Vest of Escape _2000 gp_
Heward's Handy Haversack _2000 gp_
Boots of Striding and Springing _5500 gp_
Lens of Detection _3500 gp_
Ring of Protection +2 _8000 gp_
Dagger +1 [+11/+6 melee, +15/+10 ranged, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, Range 10] _2302 gp _

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (4) _1200 gp_
Potion of Blur (2) _600 gp_
Potion of Invisiblity (2) _600 gp_

Masterwork Dagger [+10/+5 melee, +14/+9 ranged, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, Range 10]
Masterwork Thieves' Tools
Rope, silk, 100'
Masterwork Manacles
Bed Roll
Blanket
Waterskin
Trail Rations, 10 days
Acid Flask (5)
Holy Water (4)
Tanglefoot Bag (2)
Thunderstone (3)
Alchemist Fire (5)

272 gold pieces

Trapmaster Turlogh has blue eyes and black hair. His hands, arms and face are criscrossed with scars and he wears a eye patch over is left eye. 

Turlogh has spent most of his life studing under the finest builders and trapmakers of Temperlain. It has been a hard road and he has the scars to prove it. When Prince Alembregh asked him to come with him to Cavaghn, Turlogh jumped at the chance to prove his worth and his skill. Caring his father's sword "Whisper", Turlogh also hopes he can avenge his father's death at the hands of a bugbear cheiftan.


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Do you allow the Hold The Line feat from Sword & Fist?
> 
> Edit: And would you allow Bracers of Striking from Magic of Faerun? *




I'd like to get ansvers to these if I might. Bracers of Striking would fit as the "leveled item".



And stop the press!:

n. Shuriken now work like any other thrown weapon, though they're priced like ammunition for enhancement, etc. because they're disposable, and they're drawn as a free action to allow faster throwing. Shuriken are considered a special monk weapon, allowing them to flurry with them. They also do more damage (1d2) and add Str bonus to damage.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Miquiztli : Your sheet says Mithral Armor +1, thoughtthe numbers add up to a +2 shirt. Your GP math is fine, so I assume that you just mis-typed it.

Sword of Subtlety? What's the power, please, my brain is fried from work though I can go dig it up somewhere I suppose.

Xael: Yes on the Bracers and the Feat.

Sure, you can have the bracers as your special Item.

Folks please denote your Special item with a  <L>, thanks.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes, the Mithral Shirt should be +2. 

Sword of Subtlety is from the DMG page 190. It is a +1 short sword that gives a +4 bonus to the attack roll and damage with a sneak attack.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> * You last hit die for the monster gets replaced by the class hit die, so it's 1d8+3 + 8d8+24, which ends up being the same thing.
> *




I'm sorry, but not a single of the creatures with class levels from Savage Species supports that. Only creatures with 1 or fewer racial HDs get to replace that with class HDs. 

Thus, a level adjustment of +1 and 2 racial HDs would mean 7 class levels.

(Help me, I'm mad! I'm trying to weaken my character! )


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm, I could be wrong about the HP for creatures with more than 1 HD. But afaik, it's still a 9th level creature overall with 8 class levels.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2003)

Just double checked with my savage species.  Knight has got it right.  Any creature with more than one HD has to add class levels on top of those.  Only creatures with one HD replace that one with a class level.

So his lizardman is 2 Lizardman HD + 1 LA + 7 monk levels.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2003)

Umpteenth draft of mine, first up here:

Elspeth Galanaxchilde

Half-Star Elf / Half Gold Dragon

Bard 7

Str 18
Dex 16 (1 stat boost)
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 10
Cha 22

HP: 56

Skills:

UMD 10
Spellcraft 10
Concentration 10
Sense Motive 10
Bluff 10
Diplomacy 10
Perfrom - Oratory 10
Knowledge - History 10
Knowledge - Geography 5
Decipher Script 5

Langagues:

Common, Elven, Alagondaran*, Draconic, Dwarven, Terran

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting.
Craft Wand
Expertise.

Unique Item will probably be Mithril breastplate.

*Or Whatever


Elspeth's father was a Gold Dragon, Galanax, who has since been killed by the great drake awakened by the dwarves. Elsepth is a rather capable diplomat who has attached herself to the Prince as advisor, trouble shooter, chronicler and occassional arcane and physical support.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

Wilphe:

At first I was going to nix the Father killed by the Grake Drake thread so as to keep as much mystery as possible <nobody has seen it and lived etc...), but I like it now...interesting options.
Your father disappeared a year ago, either dead or ?


I do find it disconcerting that your Bard has NO Spot or Listen, since they are both Class skills...
If you want to go an item for these skills, I'm ok with that.
I frequently take a +10 to spot and listen' item etc, a steal at 4,000.

Just a heads up, I like perception skills, Spot,Listen,Search.-They will come into play very often in game, though I usually roll them and don't even ask for them players get suspicious when the Dm says 'OK, everybody make me a Spot roll...er).


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

Some errata:

h. Boots of striding and springing: For the low price of 5500 gp, the wearer gets a +10 ft. enhancement bonus to land speed and a +5 competence bonus on Jump checks.

i. Boots of speed: Free action to activate, 10 rounds of haste (non-consecutive). Essentially, 10 times per day you get to be hasted for a full round.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 28, 2003)

Is that Boots of Striding and Springing errata or is it 3.5 rules?

I will change my character to go with the new rules then.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2003)

Hmm, that I can see.

Given the archtype I'm going for, the Diplomacy/Sense Motive/Bluff triad, Concentration, Spellcraft, UMD and Decipher script are all probably necessary. The knowedges are flavour I would quite like to keep.

I'd most like to nix Perform, as she's a social engineer/adviser/spellcaster - not really an entertainer as such and replace that with Listen and Spot at 5. That of course leaves a part of her class features inaccessible but I'm happy with that, and even happier if I get something else...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Wilphe, without Perform, mosy/many of the Bard's abilities will be pretty sueless, right?
Have you thought about Sorcerer or something similar?

Quote:
That of course leaves a part of her class features inaccessible but I'm happy with that, and even happier if I get something else...

What is the something else that you want? I don't mnd working with people to get the the character that they want to play, if there is another class etc...


----------



## Thels (Jun 29, 2003)

As a Bard, you need to max Perform in order to get your special skills. Also, keep in mind that Perform and Handle Animal work different than Craft, Knowledge, Profession and Ride. For the latter 4, you treat different variants as different skills and can apply skillpoints to either one of them independantly.

For Handle Animal and Perform, you pick a variant for each Rank you gain in it. So if you spend 10 points on Perform, you know 10 options.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 29, 2003)

CLERIC 6/Hospitaler 4
Alignment: NG
Hit Die: 10d8. + 30 (110 HP Max)
Class Skills:
Concentration 14
Heal (Wis), 10
Knowledge (religion) (Int), 10
Spellcraft (Int). 10

Domains: War, Protection

BAB   +8/+3  Melee +14/+9 (dam d10 +3 18-20/x3)    

F 9+3+3=15  R 3+3=6   W 6+3+7=16   

s	14 (16) +3
D 	10
C 	16	+3
I	10
W	20 (24) +7
Ch	14 (16) +3

Power Attack, Craft Wonderous Item, Divine Might, 9-Open , Improved Critical, Weapon Focus (War Axe)
[ I wanted to sub Power Attack, Divine Might Feats and Healing and Knowledge Religion skills as it would make more sense with the prestige class]


Periapt of Wisdom +4	8000
+2 (+1) Keen Dwarven Waraxe - Adamantine (Special Item)	17330
+1 Called Plate Mail	5500
+2 Large Steel Shield	4170
Wand of CLW	750
Cloak of Resistance +3	4500
Bead of Karma	2750
Bag of Holding	2500
Potion of CLW x5	250
War Pony	100
Military Saddle	20
Noble Outfit	75
300 ft silk rope	60
Greater Holy Symbol	2540
MW Healers Kit	150
Headband of Charisma +2	2000
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2	2000
	52695
Mundane Equipment	



 Protection Domain

Granted Power: The character can generate a protective ward, a spell-like ability to grant someone the character touches a resistance bonus equal to the character’s level on the recipient’s next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.

1. Sanctuary	Opponents can't attack the caster, and the caster can't attack. 
2. Shield Other	The caster takes half of subject's damage. 
3. Protection from Elements 	Absorb 12 damage/level from one kind of energy. 
4. Spell Immunity	Subject is immune to one spell/four levels. 
5. Spell Resistance	Subject gains +12 +1/level SR. 
6. Antimagic Field	Negates magic within 10 ft. 
7. Repulsion	Creatures can't approach the caster. 
8. Mind Blank	Subject is immune to mental/emotional magic and scrying. 
9. Prismatic Sphere	As prismatic wall, but surrounds on all sides. 

War Domain

Granted Power: Free Martial Weapon Proficiency (if necessary) and Weapon Focus with the deity’s favored weapon.

1. Magic Weapon 	Weapon gains +1 bonus. 
2. Spiritual Weapon 	Magical weapon attacks on its own.. 
3. Magic Vestment 	Armor or shield gains +1 enhancement/three levels. 
4. Divine Power 	The caster gain attack bonus, 18 Str, and 1 hp/level. 
5. Flame Strike 	Smite foes with divine fire (1d6 damage/level). 
6. Blade Barrier 	Blades encircling the caster deal 1d6 damage/level. 
7. Power Word, Stun 	Stuns creature with up to 150 hp. 
8. Power Word, Blind 	Blinds 200 hp worth of creatures. 
9. Power Word, Kill 	Kills one tough subject or many weak ones. 


Spells 6  6+1  6+1  4+1  4+1  3+1

Domain Spells
1 Sanctuary
2 Spiritual Weapon
3 Protection/Elements
4 Spell Immunity
5 Spell Resistance

Spells
0 Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic x2, Light, Purify Food/Drink, Read Magic,
1 Bless, Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Prot / Evil, Remove Fear, Shield of Faith
2 Augury, Bull Strength, Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Zone of Truth, Silence
3 Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Magical Vestment, 
4 Dimensional Anchor, Death Ward, Divination, Restoration
5 Flame Strike, Righteous Might, True Seeing




See the Skills / Feats to see if you are okay with that stuff.  

Also, Would you allow Leadership for another cleric to be along in the party sent to aid Ranyer Lighthand?  It would mean a 2 cleric party and one more dwarf 

Otherwise I’ll find a different feat for level 9.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

GE, I have no problem with another NPC, though I will be controlling him (Muwahahahah!).
Were you thinking of a straight Cleric, or a multi-class Cleric.

He could just as easily come from the city itself, one who is fed up with sitting around while Dwarfs die trying to take back their Ancient Homeland.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 29, 2003)

I have made some readability adjustments to my character post.

I think most issues about my character have been resolved (except for the eight level stat increase)? What about hit points - maximum?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Yep, it's official, MAX all HPs.

And SS calls Lizard Men an ECL 3, whch means 8 Class Levels
(Cyber-Twists Knight's Arm) Now you advance that 8th Class LVL, dammit...and apply the LVL Stat Increase.


----------



## Thels (Jun 29, 2003)

Huh, weird. I always thought the Hospitaler was a great PrC for the Cleric too, except for the requirements, which are hard to meet for a cleric, with them being crossclass skills and all.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *As a Bard, you need to max Perform in order to get your special skills. Also, keep in mind that Perform and Handle Animal work different than Craft, Knowledge, Profession and Ride. For the latter 4, you treat different variants as different skills and can apply skillpoints to either one of them independantly.
> 
> For Handle Animal and Perform, you pick a variant for each Rank you gain in it. So if you spend 10 points on Perform, you know 10 options. *




In 3.0E yes, but in 3.5?

"t. The Perform skill now has subcategories (like knowledge):
Act
Comedy
Dance
Keyboard instruments 
Oratory
Percussion instruments
String instruments
Wind instruments
Sing"

I would be fairly sure that no on the design team would have been able to split those up into distinct subcatagories at one per level, but am open to correction.

I considered Sorcerer, but that loses a lot of combat efficency relative to a Bard


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2003)

In more detail:

Elspeth Galanaxchilde

Half-Star Elf / Half Gold Dragon

Bard 7

Str 18 (+4)
Dex 16 (1 stat boost) (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 16 (+3)
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 22 (+6)

HP: 56 (7d6+14)

Speed 30ft.
Immunities: Sleep, Fire, Paralysis
+2 to saves v enchantments
Low Light Vision
Otherwordly Touch
Extraplanar
Darkvision 60ft
Cone of Fire 1/day 6d10/Reflex Half DC20


Attacks:

Melee:
One Handed: 10 (+1 Sure Striking Long Sword) 1d8+5 19/20x2
Two Weapon: 8 (+1 Sure Striking Long Sword) 1d8+5 19/20x2
                       8 (MW Shortsword) 1d6+3 19/20x2
Ranged:
                        9 (MW +2 Composite Shortbow) 1d6+3 x3
Unarmed:
       Bite 1d6
       Claw 1d4

AC: 26 (+4 Natural, +3 Dex, +8 Armour, +1 Deflection)
Touch: 14 (or 22)
Flatfooted: 23

Saving Throws:
F4  R9  W5

Initiative: +3

Skills:

UMD 10 (16, 18 for scrolls)
Spellcraft 10 (13)
Concentration 10 (12)
Sense Motive 10 (10)
Bluff 10 (16)
Diplomacy 10 (20)
Spot 5 (7)
Listen 5 (7)
Knowledge - History 5 (8)
Perform - Oratory 10 (16)
Decipher Script 5 (8)
Search 0 (2)

Langagues:

Common, Elven, Draconic, Dwarven, Terran, Undercommon.

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting.
Craft Wand
Expertise.

Notes:
Hasted - 7 Rounds I extra attack on full attack +1 All attacks, +1 AC, +1 Reflex Saves Speed 60ft
Cat's Grace 7 minutes DEX +4. +2 AC. +2 Ranged Attacks +2 Init +2 Reflex Saves
Eagle's Splendour 7minutes CHA +4. +2 to Spell DCs. +2 Bluff. +2 Diplomacy




Equipment:

+3 Called Mithril Breastplate (Levelled Item) +8 AC Max Dex+4 ACP-1 29200
Gift from father at majority.

MW +2 Mighty Composite Short Bow 525
Ring of Proection +1 2000
Ring of Mind Shielding 8000
Bag of Holding 1 2500
Vest of Resistance +1 1000
Quiver of Meilikki/Ehlonna 1800
+1 Sure Striking Longsword 8315
MW Shortsword  310
Wand of Dispel Magic (Self-Created) 7875 & 620 XP
3 x Wand of CLW
MW Bandolleer
Spell Component Pouch

IN BOH:
Bedroll
Flint & Steel
Ink and Pen
Paper
Everburning torch
10 days trail rations
2 x Waterskins
50ft Rope

Unspent: 106gp

XP Total: 47,380




Elspeth's father was a Gold Dragon, Galanax, who vanished barely a year ago in circumstances that are less than clear. Elsepth is a rather capable diplomat who has attached herself to the Prince as advisor, trouble shooter, chronicler and occassional arcane and physical support. [/B][/QUOTE]

Spells:

Per Day: 3/5/4/1
Save DCs: 16 + Spell Level

0   Light V/M
     Magehand V/S
     Mending V/S
     Prestigitation V/S
     Read Magic V/S/F
     Resistance V/S/M 
6

1   CLW V/S 1d8+5 Will Save Half: DC17 Touch
     Remove Fear V/S
     Feather Fall V
     Balagarns' Iron Horn V/S

2  Calm Emotions V/S Will negates DC18
    Hold Person V/S/F 7 rounds Will negates DC18
    Cat's Grace V/S/M
    Eagle's Splendour V/S/M

3 Dispel Magic. V/S 1d20+7
   Haste V/S/M


----------



## Thels (Jun 30, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> *In 3.0E yes, but in 3.5?*




In 3.5 it depends on both level and perform ranks. In 3.0 it used to depend on perform alone, so if you started with another class and maxed perform and then switched to bard, your song powers would already be quite high.



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> *"t. The Perform skill now has subcategories (like knowledge):
> Act
> Comedy
> Dance
> ...




Sorry, my fault. A 3.5 change I wasn't aware of yet.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uriel_fire_of_Heaven _*Now you advance that 8th Class LVL, dammit...and apply the LVL Stat Increase. *




It would be wrong, but if you wish.


----------



## Thels (Jun 30, 2003)

You just don't get HP at 1st level, cuz you keep the 2HD.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2003)

Err... pardon?  

I don't quite understand what you want to say...?


----------



## Thels (Jun 30, 2003)

At 1st level, you get all class abilities like normal, EXCEPT for the hit points, which stay the creature's hit points because it's more than 1 HD. I think that's what you were confused with. So you get the d8 only 7 times, but regular class abilities 8 times.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2003)

Where did you get that from? Unless it is a R3E change I'm not aware of, characters get all their hit dice for race and level (check, for example, SavSpe, the sample Scaled Horror (name?)).


----------



## Thels (Jun 30, 2003)

Lizardfolk has a level Adjustment of +1. That means that to get an effective character level of 10, it needs 9 Hit Dice. It already has 2 Hit Dice of himself, so you only need to add 7 Hit Dice.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2003)

But that's pretty much what I said all the time. 

For an ECL of 10, I need 7 monk levels, which I had. And since creatures with more than 1 racial HD and character levels works like multiclassing, I'd get the benefits of being a 7th level monk, without some of the benefits of a 1st level character. Those are relegated to the lizardfolk HD.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 1, 2003)

Uriel, is 8th level for me your last word on the matter?

According to SavSpe, ECL is the sum of HD (2), LA (+1 according to the table) and class level (7 for the target ECL of 10).

According to Andy Collins, feats and stat increases work off HD, so I'd keep all feats and stat increases either way.

Sorry for being so hard-headed.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets go with the 8 Class Levels.
Your conviction to fairness is comendable, but I tend to go with the ECL3 listed in the book listing all of the races.
I plan on going over the LM with a fine toothed comb to see how they got to their numbers, however.

Folks, go ahead and post those characters here, forthose who haven't alrady...


-Uriel


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2003)

Bah.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2003)

3.5 Githzerai.

Look here!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

What exactly has changed?
They look pretty much as they did before.

Go ahead and throw up the PC stats from before and after if you don't mind.

Off to work woohoo!

-Uriel


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2003)

Bah, it's a false alarm. Some stats were higher on the statblock, but there's a line later that says "here are the ability scores before racial abilities", which I only noticed after posting. And then the boards threw "connection failure" thingy at me...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

For those finished (or close, as we can amend them), please post your character in the Rg thread here      


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55335

I prefer the characters to have a 'character sheet' format similar to the one Knight used, or the stat block format, either way is fine.

Other than all relevant stats and a background (very sparce for now is OK), I would like the all primary attacks listed.


This is pretty much how I do mine unless a DM requests otherwise...]

Name,Class info Align etc...decription etc...

Stats; Str,Dex,etc...

HP

BaB,Saves,Initative,Move,AC both full/flat and touch,

Feats/Class/Racial Abilities...

Skills...

Spells/Manifestations...

Attack Statblock
 Weapon-To Hit-Damage-Crit threat/Multiplier-Range-anything Special

Example

Longsword +9/4  1D8+5  17-20/X2   --  Keen


Gear...

Please use a second Entry for Cohorts (Thels and GE for now)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Ha, I was going through my various docs and I found my Dwarven Rune-Bearer Prestige Class...
I Pity I didn't mention it earlier, well, you guys let me know what you think.
I created it more than a year and a half ago, so I'm sure there are some bugs/balance issues.


-Uriel


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

WOW a rune bearer....that could have changed EVERYTHING!!!!   

Can my cohort be a rune bearer..can he...can he....Pa-leaseeee?

Or he could be another Cleric...We seem to have a couple of fighters already.  I'll stick with a straight cleric, but that is a COOL prestige class.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Gonna have to say Nope on a NiPiC being the R-B, I had really wanted to have a Hero-Type be one, if at all...thus i could have Moradin whisper in his/her ear etc...

Now a Rune-Bearer with a Cleric NiPiC would work 

I'm sure I'll kill several PCs early on, maybe someone would want to playtest it for me...er, I mean...
 'Not all on this valiant Quest will survive, so deadly are the foes arrayed against the Folk of The-King-Under-Montains.'

Off-Topic:
Maybe Taklinn could switch jobs...'Aye, Moradin,I'll bear yer Runes, but ...hey, where's my Hammer!?!, dammit Kaz!'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

Off Topic (Cont'd)

Taklinn will become a Rune Bearer FOR SURE!  In the "non silly, heroic game" I will stick with War Cleric with Smart Aleck Diviner Cleric as a cohort.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Er...what makes you think that my NPC will be a Smart Alec?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2003)

Moved my character over, long with amending the slow fall distance, and an adjustment of the weight. The old number was pretty much pulled out of thin air.


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

Ohh, I gotta pick my own Cohort now? Uhm, oke.

Since I'm level 10 and have a +3 charisma modifier, I'm having Leadership at level 13 for a 9th level cohort, right?

Do I share money with my cohort, or does it get get the NPC 12k?

What stats does it have? Point-buy-system? If so, how many?

I think I'll make it a Dwarven Fighter/Defender who is pretty much the bodyguard of the prince, following him wherever he goes.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh, I'm sorry thels. I'm used to folks wanting to design their own Cohorts.

I'll happily throw him/her together.

If either you or GE want to make your own...

Cohort will be a 32 Pt Buy

Level 9.
15,000GP
1,000XP for purposes of making magic items/fighting styles etc...

Once again, I am happy to make the Cohorts, let me know.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

UFOH - if you want to make a straight cleric cohort, that would be cool.  I sorta like not knowing exactly what the cohort has up his/her sleave.  I really like the personality you put into them.  I would like them to be from the same temple with different levels within the temple itself.  The cohort was sent to help aid the hospitaler and to learn the ways of 'combat medicine' in a manner of speaking!

GE


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm all right with building a cohort myself, I just thought from your earlier post that that was not the plan for this campaign.

I looked over the prince and fixed some minor stuff and then built the cohort, who'll be a loyal bodyguard to the prince. Their stats should be done now. I'll post background after I got some muchneeded sleep.

I'll attach both of them. Is the format acceptable, or should I change it so it matches Knight Otu's more?

Btw, any mount available that would fit in the environment and meet up to the royal standard of the Prince?


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Is it okay if I give Alembregh a warhorn and name it Horn of Temperlain? It's a nonmagical finecrafted horn, which I guessed at 25 gp, 5lb.
__________________________________________________
Prince Alembregh of Temperlain, son of King Borudain of Temperlain, grew up to be a strong, healthy, charming dwarf. As a part of his royal education, Alembregh received training in the arts of war and religion, which both would aid him and his people in the years to follow. Like his ancestors, Alembregh set out a quest for himself to prove his loyalty to his folk by travelling around seeking those that need his help and fighting those that could bring havoc to the dwarves and their friends. During his travels, the prince encountered adventurers with similar goals and asked them to join up with him, slowly forming a small group of heroic warriors. Though he is aware of his own royal bloodline, he pushes it to the background, treating his companions as dear friends and equals, for in combat he has to rely on them and they have to rely on him. His closest companion is probably Duranom, to whom he owns his life.
__________________________________________________
Alembregh is a tall, robust dwarf with, like most Gold Dwarves, a dark skin and pitchblack hair. Though the hair on his head is short and trimmed, his beard is long and wellkept. Although he always carries a royal suit of clothes that match the standards of his heritage with him, to be used to diplomatic encounters, he is normally dressed in an outfit that suits his adventuring lifestyle and, when ready for combat, equipped with a shining heavy armor, with the symbol of his house clearly appearant on the front and back. He always fights with his favorite weapon, the Axe of Temperlain, which was bestowed by father upon son along the royal bloodline. He also carries the Horn of Temperlain attached to his belt. Whenever there are problems, he can blow the horn and the dwarves in the vicinity will know there's a dwarf in need of aid.
__________________________________________________
Duranom, son of Balomir, decided early on during his life that he wanted to mean something to his folk, and thus joined the ranks of dwarven warriors that defend the kingdom. In the years he trained and patrolled, he became one of the strongest defenders. One day when a surprise raid of orcs were attacking the borders, his fight got interrupted when he heard a heavy horn being blown in the caverns ahead of him. Without thinking he broke position and jumped through the orcish invaders towards the sound, upon where he saw prince Alembregh, surrounded by orcs. With Duranom's help they were able to dispatch the orcs and return to safety. After that, a bond was erected between the prince and the warrior, and since then, they rarely left each others side.
__________________________________________________
Duranom is a heavy dwarf who shaves his head in order to make an impression on his enemies. He is quite selfcontained, caring most about fighting bad guys. Despite his lack of communication, he does enjoy company around him, preferably likeminded people. He knows however that there are few as devoted as him. He is in awe of the prince, and might very well give his life to save him might the need arise.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

_Free Group Magic Item ala Horn of Gondor..._ 


The Horn of Temperlain


Nigh seven hundred years ago, Gembard Temperlain, then King of Temperlain, set out on a fateful and Dire mission. A Demon had begun terrorizing the countryside in the East of his Realm, and the King, against all advice from his Council, and against the pleading of his Queen, resolved himself to battle this threat and free his folk from the Fiend's depridations.
What the council and all of those who warned against the journey did not know was the a Sage had told the King that unless he defeated this Demon alone, by only his wits and skills in battle, his Realm would fracture and become no more, though the means of this were left unclear.
Gembard steeled his Will, girding himself in his Platemail, and hefting his Waraxe and Hammer. Setting out at Dawn the next morn, the Dwarf King determined that either he would kill this Demon or die trying.

The details of Gembard's Quest are common knowledge and will not be gone into here. Suffice to say that the King slayed the Demon Hryf'axed'aroogr, killing the Fiend with Dwarf-made Blade and Hammer.  When Gembard Temperlain returned to his castle, he bore a long blue Horn, taken from the Demon.
Calling his best Craftsmen and Wizards to him, the King bade them make this into an Heirloom for the House of Temperlain, so that it's Sounding would ever steel their Hearts against evil, their purpose against whatever threat was at hand. The Horn of Temperlain has been passed down through the ages, Dwarf-Father to Dwarf-Son (twice to daughters, Warrior-Maids all)until it has come to the hands of Alembregh Temperlain.



_The Horn_ 

The Horn is a blue-black Warhorn, near a foot in length and being worked round with silver and mithral, the embossment showing a scene of Genbard Temperlain slaying the Demon Hryf'axed'aroogr.
Hanging from a Mithral Chain and bearing tiny bloodstones along it's sounding-end the horn is a thing instantly recognized by any Dwarf within a thousand miles, from Legend or personal viewing.

The Horn has the following abilities, usable only when sounded by one of the Royal Blood of Temperlain.



Once a day,  a blast as a Horn of Blasting (no chance for damaging the Horn).

Once per day Dispel Magic as a 15th Level Sorcerer in a cone 50 long and 40 deep at it's terminus.

Cause Fear affecting Demons and Devils as a 15th Level Sorcerer
(Dimensions as above).

Once per day _Inspire Greatness_ as the Bardic Ability,except that this affects all Dwarves within 10'radius per CHA bonus point that are allied with the Bearer's Cause (a Cha of 16 <+3> affects all Dwarfs within 30' radius. This ability requires a full round action and lasts for 5 rounds.
This ability resounds for miles, and some say that it can be heard in the Great Hall of Temperlain no matter how far away the bearer...


We won't worry about such things as cost to make, value etc....since it only works for a Royal member of House Temperlain.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 4, 2003)

I've gone with Sure Striking on her sword, do we know yet how that is working in 3.5 or will you be house ruling it?


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm not sure how 3.5 will handle Sure Striking (may fave enhancement...), but we will go with 3.0 for now.
If it changes, we can address that as it happens, letyou change it to something else if it sucks in 3.5 etc...

Glad you like the Horn.



So, how close do you all feel towards final versions of your characters?

-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm still tobbing over if the Prince should go around on foot or have a mount. Other than that, he's done.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Oh darn, I knew I forgot something...gimme a minute.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2003)

That's a long minute...  

Anything we need to know?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

Alembregh's Tusker Mount (A suggestion)


Large-Sized Animal
HD 6D8+20 (60) Init +1 Move 40' AC 15 (+1Dex,+4 Nat),Attacks Gore +10 1D8+6 F/R:5',SA:Charge- Double Damage on a Charge.SD: Ferocity (can fight until -10HP),Darkvision 60'
Scent,Fort +7 Ref+1 Wil +4
Str 23 Dex 12 Con 18 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 10
Listen +8 Spot +8 Survival +7 Jump +5 Balance +6 Swim 3 


Tuskers are a breed of massive boar-like creatures bred by the Dwarfs of temperlain for underground missions and adventures.
Much more massive than a boar, though not as large as a Dire Boar, a tusker provides the speed and power that a dwarf needs and desires, having shattered many an opponant's calvary charge with it's tenacious resistance. Fully a match for Dire Wolves, the tusker has provided the Dwarves with that one thing that they lacked in massed battle, mobilility, having proved decisive in many a battle with the goblins of the Mountains, as well as the more disciplined hobgoblins of Rugrekka to the South.
Able to survive underground without becoming terrified and uneasy (as most animals do when denied the Sun and the outdoors), the Tusker has been bred over the years for it's sure footing (it has Hooves, as well as a back thumb-like 'du claw' for gripping unsure footing).
Although they prefer Dwarves as riders, Tuskers have been known to take on riders of other races when the need arises
(Non-Dwarf Riders suffer a -2 Ride, as the tuskers are not as comfortable with these passengers A successful Handle Animal DC 15 can negate this).

Price: 1,000GP including basic training and instruction, from two to four times that for non-Dwarfs.


After Paladin's Mods

Large-Sized Magical Beast
HD 8D8+32 (80) Init +1 Move 40' AC 19 (+1Dex,+8 Nat),Attacks Gore +12 1D8+7 F/R:5',SA:Charge- Double Damage on a Charge.SD: Ferocity (can fight until -10HP),Darkvision,Scent,
Fort +7 Ref+1 Wil +4 (or as Paladin's Saves)
Str 25 Dex 12 Con 18 Int 6 Wis 12 Cha 10
Listen +9 Spot +9 Survival +7 Jump +5 Balance +6 Swim 3 
Empathic Link,Share Spells,Improved Evasion, Share Saving Throws.

He looks like he could survive the Quest.

Ack, the longer this takes to finalize, the more freebie stuff I seem to give you guys 
(D'oh!)

-Uriel

Coming Soon: DwarfHounds and Hunting Raptors (Lizardmen)...


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Heh, looks neat. This is defenitely more than just a riding mount though 

Btw, though paladin mods are nice, I really don't like my horse saying *poof* after a few hours (Does ANYONE actually like that storywise?), so I rather go with the basic creature.

Now if I say byebye to my healing Wand, Alembregh has plenty of gold to buy one and give some gold to Duranom, so he can get one too


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

I am of a mind to disregard 3.5 Poofing. Your horse /whatever should be there once it is summoned.
S, it's officially '3.0' Paladin Mounts.

Yes, the Tusker is more than a normal Mount, but this is HEROIC, Dammit!

Wait until you see the Bad Guys...




I don't believe you have to buy your Paladin's mount, but your Cohort os welcome to, of course ( as is anyone else).

Tuskers are bred for confined spaces, standing about 4-5 feet at the shoulders, and 2-3 fee wide...pretty much the samesize as a dwarf in armor, thus anywhere a dwarf can go, a tusker can usually fit.

Oh, I am giving them a +5 Escape Artist, just for purposes of getting through smaller corridors etc...anyone who has ever seen a mountain goat squeeze through a small cleft knows what i am talking about.


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Yay, nonpoofing palamounts! This is getting better and better ;D

I didn't think Duranom as riding a mount, but this really changed my mind. I'm ditching Duranom's Improved Initiative feat to give him Mounted Combat instead. Other than that, only the mount and horn are added now.

Making final postings in a few minutes.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry about all the delays with my character.  I'll have the stats finished and his background posted by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

Very cool characters, all.
Xael, you need a name...:|
We are just waiting for jarval (not hurrying him, just giving a recap) and then we are good to go.

I'll have GE's Cohort up in a Jiffy.

(OK, I mean tonight)

-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

GoldenEagle, I don't know if you picked a god already. If not, may I recommend Gorm Gulthyn? It's a Dwarven god with the War and Protection domains as well as the favored weapon Battleaxe. He's worshipped by those dwarves that defend the borders of the dwarven kingdom from the other underdark creatures, and has a fight 'till you're dead dogma that really suits the campaign.

His holy symbol is a Shining Bronze Mask with eyeholes of flame.
His Alignment is Lawful Good.
His Domains are Dwarf, Good, Law, Protection, War.

(Dwarf gives Great Fortitude for free and has the following domain spells: Magic Weapon, Endurance, Glyph of Warding, Greater Magic Weapon, Fabricate, Stone Tell, Dictum, Protection from Spells, Elemental Swarm (Earth Spell Only).)

Oh, and a few minor notes about the character (though I dunno if Uriel minds at all):

- Healer Kits are already considered a masterwork item and already give a +2

- Hospitalers require 5 ranks in Ride and Handle Animal (which I think is because they meant it as a paladin PrC, not a cleric PrC).


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *We are just waiting for jarval (not hurrying him, just giving a recap) and then we are good to go.*




Really sorry about the delay, but it's going to be tomorrow (Monday) night before I've got everything done with my character.  I'm working on getting an assgnment finished, but once that's out the way, I'll be right back with this.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 7, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *GoldenEagle, I don't know if you picked a god already. If not, may I recommend Gorm Gulthyn? It's a Dwarven god with the War and Protection domains as well as the favored weapon Battleaxe. He's worshipped by those dwarves that defend the borders of the dwarven kingdom from the other underdark creatures, and has a fight 'till you're dead dogma that really suits the campaign.
> 
> His holy symbol is a Shining Bronze Mask with eyeholes of flame.
> His Alignment is Lawful Good.
> ...




Gorm Gulthyn is fine, although the domains must remain war and protections due to PRC.  I asked UFOH if I could change the restrictions and he said it was fine.  I picked things that seem to suit the class more, although I still have mounted combat and  the ride skill.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 7, 2003)

Thels and GE:
I don't mind, I'm rather easy with switching things about.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 8, 2003)

OK, I've added some background to my character, and named him, so Storí Vidkunn is a little further along the road towards readiness.  I'll just finish up spell and equipment selection, then I'm ready to go


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, Jarval is busy in RL (as several folks always are, which is understandable), so I am going to go ahead and post in the Playing thread. No ambushes or major scenes as of yet, but I want to get the RPing going, and introduce folks to the City .each other etc...

So, just so I am clear, you have all arrived together, right? I gathered that you were all part of an established Band.


The following, while keyed to Alembregh, really is another group item.
Thels, you will have to let me know what your personnal standard is, or better yet, you or someone else post a picture of it.

_Another free Group Magic Item..._ 

*********************************************
Alembregh Temperlain's Standard.
As is long tadition in  Temperlain, upon Prince Alembregh's achievment of his Majority, along with all of the ceremony and ritual stripping away his boyhood and beginning his adultlife was the _Gifting_ of a Standard bearing his Arms.

The Standard is a pennant some 3 feet long, sitting on a 4' back-pole, born upon the back of his trusted Friend Duranom.

The standard confers the following bonuses.

+2 bonus to resist any Mind-Affecting Spells or abilities to all allied with Alembregh in a radius of 30' from the standard.

+2 Deflection bonus to AC of the Bearer (Duranom).Likewise, the Bearer gains a +6 Enhancement bonus to Strength to resist attempts to Bull-Rush,Overbear,Trip or otherwise cause him to lose his balance/feet, as the Standard must never fall to the ground (So far, Duranom has not let it become thusly dishonored).

Once per Day casts Healing Circle (only upon all those allied with Prince Alembregh) as a 12th level Cleric.<1D8+12 HP restored within a 20' burst. Free Action, no AoOp, Duranom must exclaim 'Temperlain!' in a loud call.

Once per Day casts Minor Globe of Invulnerability as a 12 Level Sorceror, trigger as above. Both effects cannot be triggered on the same round, although the bearer may trigger the Healing while the Globe is in effect.

Once per day, casts Protection from Arrows upon the Bearer as a 6th Level Sorcerer. Trigger as above, free action, no AofOp.

If the Standard is ever allowed to fall to the ground, Alembregh suffers the effects of a _Bane_ spell until the Standard is Blessed by a Priest allied with the Prince.

If the Standard is ever stolen or taken in Battle, or otherwise removed from the possession of the Bearer or the Prince, Alembregh suffers the effects of a _Bestow Curse_ spell and he is obligated to recover it via a _Geas/Quest_, suffering all effects from shirking this duty.Obviously, this is moot, as the Prince will no doubt want to recover the Standard at all costs regardless.


Dwarves will have a DC shift of 5 favorably in dealing with Alembregh so long as his Standard is present, providing the situation warrents it (Obviously, bringing a flag into a weapon shop looks a bit silly, though having it in dealings with possibly hostile rival Clans doesn't. And there will be some, folks, others want the Sceptre)as well...).

Goblins, Hobgoblins and Orcs sighting the Standard will try to take it at all costs, or nearly so (not suicidal, well, mostly not suicidal...). This translates into causing these to Berserk within 20' of the Standard, these foes gaining a +2 to hit, while losing -2 from AC.hese bonus/negs are only verses the Bearer and anyone between them and the bearer. there is quite a large Bounty on Royal Dwarven standards. This is not a supernatural effect, but one brought about by greed,reputation and the hatred that these beings have for the Dwarves (and temperlain in particular).
Charm or other methods of calming the recipient will work to dispel this effect.


*****************************************



Let me know how this looks. Just trying to recreate a 'Knightly feel'.


OK, look for a Intro post as well as a recap of the OoC post that I started this opne with (for those wishing to read the story) tonight sometime, earlier than later.



the thread will be titled 'The Sceptre of Kings-A Heroic Dwarven Quest.'

-Uriel


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2003)

Storí in his current form.  I'm still to finish his spell book selection (quite a few to go still, given his _Blessed Book_) and I've got a fair bit of gold left (around 2000 gp).  Any suggestions on what to do with both of those welcome 


*Storí Vidkunn*
*Shielf Dwarf Wizard 5/Mage of the Arcane Order 5, Lawful Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 24 (+7) (inclueds stat bonuses at 4th and 8th levels, and _+4 Headband of Intellect_)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10 (+0)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee: +5 [+4 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +6 [+4 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 60 [4 x 10 (levels) +  20 (CON)]
Armor Class: 18 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (_Mage Armor_ + 2 _Amulet of Natural Armor_)]
Initiative: +6 [+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*
_+1 Light Crossbow_ (using masterwork bolt) (+8 to hit, 1d8+1 dmg)
or Dagger (+5 to hit (melee) +6 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg)
or Quarterstaff (+5 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: _Mage Armor_, _+2 Amulet of Natural Armor_
Weapons: _+1 Light Crossbow_ (1d8 dmg+1, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft) 
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)
Quarterstaff (1d6+1 dmg, Crit x2)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +4 [+2 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +4 [+2 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +10 [+8 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Free for Wizard)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level feat)
Extend Spell (3rd level feat)
Cooperative Spell (Bonus 5th level metamagic feat)
Improved Initiative (6th level feat)
Energy Substitution (Sonic) (Research Breakthrough)
Craft Wondrous Item (9th level feat)


*Skills:*
Alchemy +20 (13 ranks, +7 INT)
Concentration +15 (13 ranks, +2 CON)
Craft (Metalworking) +14 (5 ranks, +7 INT, +2 racial)
Diplomacy +6 (6.5 ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana) +30 (13 ranks, +7 INT, +10 _Vidkunn's Eyeglasses of Arcane Knowledge_)
Listen +4 (+2 WIS, +2 Alertness from familiar)
Speak Language 7
Spot +4 (+2 WIS, +2 Alertness from familiar)
Spellcraft +30 (13 ranks, +7 INT, +10 _Vidkunn's Eyeglasses of Arcane Knowledge_)


*Languages:*
Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Terran, Undercommon


*Special Abilities:*
Darkvision 60'
+1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,
+2 on Appraise of stone/metal items
+2 on stone/metal Craft checks
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 to saves vs spells
+2 to saves vs. poison
Stonecunning
Summon Familiar
Spellpool Level I access
Spellpool Level II access
Permanencied spells: _Detect Magic_ and _See Invisibility_ (cost 1,500 XP).


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 4/6/6/5/5/3
DCs: 18/19/20/21/22/23
Cantrips: 
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 

Spellbook:
Cantrips: All.
Level 1: Charm Person, Endure Elements, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Tenser's Floating Disk, True Strike
Level 2: Invisibility, Melf's Acid Arrow, See Invisibility
Level 3: Dispel Magic, Fireball, Secret Page
Level 4: Charm Monster, Polymorph Other, Scrying
Level 5: Cone of Cold, Dominate Person, Permanency, Teleport

Boccob's Blessed Book:
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- _Portable Hole_ (14000 gp)
- - 4 Bolt cases
- - - 60 crossbow bolts
- - - 20 silvered crossbow bolts (20 gp)
- - Scrying mirror (1000 gp, spell focus)
- - Spellbook
- - _Boccob's Blessed Book_ (4750 gp, 380 XP, self crafted)
Potion Belt:
- _Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_ (750 gp)
- 2 _Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds_ (600 gp)
- 8 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ (200 gp)
Scroll Organizer:
- 2 _Scrolls of Alter Self_ (300 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Dispel Magic_ (750 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Gaze Screen_ (300 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Grease_ (50 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Greater Magic Weapon_ (750 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Identify_ (225 gp, 2 XP, self crafted)
- 2 _Scrolls of Invisibility_ (300 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Jump_ (50 gp)
- 4 _Scrolls of Mage Armor_ (50 gp, 4 XP, self crafted)
- _Scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil_ (375 gp)
- 4 _Scrolls of Magic Weapon_ (100 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Mount_ (25 gp, 2 XP, self crafted)
- 2 _Scrolls of Spider Climb_ (50 gp)
- _Scroll of Teleport_ (1125 gp)
- 2 _Scrolls of Tongues_ (750 gp)
- _Scroll of Water Breathing_ (375 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- _+1 Light Crossbow_
- 20 Masterwork crossbow bolts (140 gp)
- 3 Daggers
- Quarterstaff
- Explorer's Outfit
- _+2 Amulet of Natural Armor_ (8000 gp)
- _+4 Headband of Intellect_ (8000 gp, 640 XP, self crafted)
- _Ring of Counterspelling_ (currently contains _Dispel Magic_) (4000 gp)
- _Ring of Sustenance_ (2500 gp)
- _Vidkunn's Eyeglasses of Arcane Knowledge_ (+10 to Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft checks) (3000 gp, 240 XP, self crafted)

2165.00 gp left

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  45,250
Next Level: 



*History:*  Storí Vidkunn was born in the foothills of a great mountain range, in the poor quarter of the town.  He was apprenticed to first the town's blacksmith, where he learnt a little of the smiths skills, but his apprenticeship was switched to Aldwin Var, a Transmuter who served the town.  Storí's talent for magic proved strong, learning to cast some simple cantrips within weeks of his apprenticeship starting, and Aldwin took heed.  Aldwin's attention also drawn by Storí's gift for languages.  the boy having learnt both Terran and Undercommon simply by reading from his master's books.  Aldwin decided to send Storí to Mathghamhna, the college of the Arcane Order, knowing that his student's potential outstripped his ability as a teacher.

Bidding farewell to his parents and Aldwin, Storí made the trip to Mathghamhna, presenting his letter of introduction from his master to the doorkeeper.  He was admitted, and allowed to sit the test for a scholarship.  Much to Storí's surprise (although not to Aldwin's) he passed, and was admitted to the School.

For the most part, his years at Mathghamhna were pleasant, although he did suffer a little from the taunts of his fellow students.  Being both a dwarf and poor marked him out from the well-to-do humans and elves who make up the majority of the student body.  His talent for languages was both fostered  during these years, with Storí learning many tongues with either extraplanear or magical roots.  This in turn made him in demand for translating texts and in negotiations.

After four years of study and labour, Storí took the Order's final test, becoming a full Mage of the Arcane Order.  No longer a student, he returned to his homeland of Temperlain, finding work as a scribe and diviner in the Prince's court.  His magical talents took a more martial turn after the giants to the North started incurring further into the dwarven lands, and Storí took to the battlefield alongside several of his fellow members of the Order.  This was a life-changing experience for the still young Storí, and he gained a taste for excitement.  The prince's quest to find the Sceptre of Kings sounds like one of the greatest and boldest challenges that will happen in his lifetime, and Storí made sure he was part of Prince Alembregh's party...


*Personality:*  Storí is quick-witted and good humoured, with perhaps a little more in the way of social graces that the stereotypical dwarf.  His linguistic skills tend to spill over into his everyday speech, with both archaic words, and phrases from other languages slipping themselves into his talk.  


*Description:*  Storí stands 4'4" tall, an average height for his race.  Average is a pretty good way of describing his appearance, both is build and looks.  His hair is a light brown, and his beard a similar hue.  Both are kept neat and short, favouring the fashionable style of the season.  His clothes also tend to follow the court fashions, and he is always well dressed (if perhaps less expensively than many in the court).

When "in the field", his wardrobe reverts to something more practical, both in cut and colour.  While not the most devout of his people, Storí always carries the symbols of Moradin and Mystra.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

He looks fine, Jarval.
Remember that you must still pay for supplies to inscribe spells into a B.B.B. (that's a silly acronym) @ 100GP/Spell Level as per 3.5

Otherwise, he looks fine.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, to thels and GE

Since your Leadership feat allows troops, I have taken the liberty of having your Troops come as well.

I will be posting the schematic of the Inn where you have your base of operations.

Alembregh has 20 1st level Dwarf Fighters as well as 2nd Level Fighters and a 3rd Level Fighter.


Rament has 10 1st Level Fighters and a 2nd Level Fighter.

Yes, I know that these should be 'warriors', but i did say 'Heroic', and warriors just don't cut the mustard, or the Stout Beer in this case...

Likewise, these poor Dwarfs will be killed in droves I assume.
This will not necessarily be bad as far as getting more. there are many displaced Dwarfs just itching to get at the Enemy, especiallly under the Banner of a Prince. The Gentregh Dwarfs have no Royal Line at this point, for example.
They would jump at the chance for revenge, for the most part.
As well, assume that the price of the Inn's habitation is paid for, since i just gave the innkeeper a bag of jewels, courtesy of King temperlain (he can't have his son living like a beggar when he will be the next High King, now can he?).
This is going to be a fun one.

I will be posting many maps and this has led me to think that I need a separate thread for these. Thoughts as to where I should post it? I guess the IG Threads would work, although it will get lost pretty quick compared to the rate of posts for other threads.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

WooHoo! All 5 of my DMed games are one after the other! Mwuahahah!!!
Er, I need help...


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

You do remember Turlogh and Mohgrym are 2 PC's and not just 2 names I made up?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jul 11, 2003)

> Turlogh snorts,as he always did when he felt that things werenot as good as the Prince deserved.
> 'I suppose we could reinforce these walls and I di see some sheets of steel on on of those destroyed outer-doors, We could use those to brace these shoddy Doors. Gods, Innkeeper, have you no Pride? A Kobold could force his way in here...' The gruff *old* Dwarf took a half dozen Dwarfs and set out rounding up suplies to 'fix-up' the Inn.





In my best Monty Python voice

"I'm not old! I'm 37!"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *He looks fine, Jarval.
> Remember that you must still pay for supplies to inscribe spells into a B.B.B. (that's a silly acronym) @ 100GP/Spell Level as per 3.5*



Does it?  IIRC, both Skip Williams and Monte Cook ruled that there is no cost to add a spell to a _Blessed Book_.  I'll have a dig around, and see if I can find a reference to it.  Of course, you're the DM, so what you rule supersedes them both


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

ARGH guys. I am incredibly sorry.

It was 5am and I wasn't correlating the names with your PCs...I thought thels was namiong some of his new Followers..I will go edit.

(Slaps self on forehead)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

There is no cost to add a spell to a Bocoob's Book, but you need access to the spells in the first place, which doesn't come for free.

You could inscribe your other spells, but what I was getting at was that you don't just have 45 other spells for free to throw in there.
This does seema grey area, though...perhaps an inquiry in the rules thread is in order, Those dastardly Lawyers respond fast....almost too fast. A bit like sharks, really.


And my post was amended, no speaking for the characters, sorry

Turlogh and Mohngrym.

-Uriel


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *There is no cost to add a spell to a Bocoob's Book, but you need access to the spells in the first place, which doesn't come for free.
> 
> You could inscribe your other spells, but what I was getting at was that you don't just have 45 other spells for free to throw in there.
> This does seema grey area, though...perhaps an inquiry in the rules thread is in order, Those dastardly Lawyers respond fast....almost too fast. A bit like sharks, really.*



Ah, OK, that seems fair enough.  It'll come in handy should I "acquire" any other wizard's spell books   And I've posted a question in the Rules forum, so we'll see what the shark... um rules lawyers think


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Good enough.


Where di everyone go...

:O


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

So, I posted entries for Alembregh's and rament's troops.

I am going to use the thread for prominent NPCs as well, most likely.

Jarval, post something there, so as to reserve a space before I go wacky and have 30 entries (holds himself hostage 'He'll do it!! I've seen him do it!!!'



-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my, you must really love doing that. Going over all the followers like that. So oneof my followers is now walking around in Full Plate as well? 

Looks great Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, I play miniatures wargames (Chronopia,Warzone,Confrontation and the games workshop ones if I HAVE to...). I usually name all of my troops in the first three games, 15 to 30 guys per. That way I can get really belligerant when they die 'Damn it, Dave! You kiled Rothgar Greyhelm with that friggin Ogre Maurader! Now you are REALLY gonna get it...'

Etc...


----------



## Thels (Jul 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Storí stands 4'4" tall, an average height for his race.*




If you actually use the rules from the PHB, 4'5" is the largest you can get. Now this doesn't influence much, but it gives you a good idea about how tall races are on average, and how much they weight. So Storí is very long for his race, not of average height (either that, or he's not 4'4"  ).

EDIT: I wonder... Maybe I should buy the 2nd Tusker anyhow and have Gurin Fordswright be mounted, seeing as he's more or less the commander of my little army  'twould make him look cool.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2003)

Argh! I'm still alive, sorry. I've been busy last week and I had missed the damn IC thread. I'll post soonish.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2003)

Posted the final version of Storí to the Rogues' Gallery thread.  I've specialized him in Divination, and he's now equipped and has a full spell selection.


			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *If you actually use the rules from the PHB, 4'5" is the largest you can get. Now this doesn't influence much, but it gives you a good idea about how tall races are on average, and how much they weight. So Storí is very long for his race, not of average height (either that, or he's not 4'4"  ).*



  Well spotted.  I'd added up as if feet and inches were metric...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2003)

According to Races of Faerun the shield dwarves are a bit taller than their gold dwarf cousins.  I dont remember the exact height ranges as my book is at home.  But my character is towards the high end if I remember correctly and he is at 4'8".


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

Though I said use faerun as a default, I don't mind a bit of fudging/grey area for sizes.
Frankly, I prefer a more 'Middle Earth' size range, with some dwarves almost approaching 5' and the Elves actually being _tall_ .

No biggie, though.

Xael it's ok, I noticed that your Arcane might game was on hiatus. I sort of figured that RL had caught up with you for a  bit.
That is the beauty of these boards, we don't all have to be there all of the time.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

Jarval, the rumour for 3.5 according to the Revisins is that Specialization prohibits 2 Schools now, not 1.
Personally, every mage I make is a Diviner with Necromancy prohibited, since I think that those are the only Gain/Loss pairing that is viable (just my opinion, I like a variety, and necromancy isn't a big deal as a loss...although i do like Enervation).
Anyways, have a look at the revision thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488

and see what it says about Specialization.


----------



## Thels (Jul 14, 2003)

Diviners only have to pick one school as banned, since divination doesn't count up towards the other schools (you can't ban it either).

For the length, it would just make sense that someone who is of average height is a little shorter than those that are of impressive height.

for metric <-> imperial, this usually get's close enough:

1 inch = 2.5 centimeter
1 feet = 30 centimeter


----------



## Thels (Jul 16, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *EDIT: I wonder... Maybe I should buy the 2nd Tusker anyhow and have Gurin Fordswright be mounted, seeing as he's more or less the commander of my little army  'twould make him look cool. *




Could you tell me if this is allowable or off limit? I need to know how much gold the prince will have personally (250 less, as I'd sell the wand of healing to buy the tusker. A tusker sounds more heroic than a wand of healing).


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

You could buy a tusker for him if you like, but he is only a 3rd Level Fighter and, as  he is in charge of your infantry, it might not do them a whole lot of good.
I am toying with commanders aiding their troops in combat with Morale etc...they wouldn't get that if he was charging off on a Tusker. Still, if you like, it's fine by me.
.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Hmm, in that case, never mind.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will have my family coming to stay with us for 10 days so I wont be posting much during that time, especially this weekend while we are in Kyoto.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 18, 2003)

Erekose, gotcha, thanks for the heads up...
Thels, I'm just waiting for a 'Yes' on the Gnome's terms, then we/I can kick-start the game.

A question for you all:
I am going to be posting a lot of maps and pics (scans mostly).Would you prefer them in the thread, or a second thread, like the Rogue's Gallery. I can just put a link and a *see map* etc...

Your thoughts?

Thanks, 
-Uriel


----------



## Thels (Jul 18, 2003)

I don't care where you post them, I'll read all threads anyhow. If you really want them organized, give them their own thread.

As for the 'yes', I was waiting for the final replies of the others. I get home in like 2-3 hours. If they haven't replied by then, I'll post.

How hard is it to exchange the gold to gems?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2003)

Since we propably will look at a number of maps, but not regularly, a seperate thread might help reducing the time to load the main game thread.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok on waiting for the thers, I just didn't want you folks to think I wasn't on top of getting the game under way.

Gold to gems, we can asume that any starting money is in whatever form you want, so convert away.

I was thinking a seperate thread, though I'm not sure wher to put it.
Here on a separate thread, or even the Rogue's Gallery ?
It shouldn't me a big deal if it 'sinks', since I will be leaving links in the relevant posts.


----------



## Thels (Jul 18, 2003)

I think Talking the Talk, though Playing the Game could work too. If you make it a new thread, I'm adding it to my sig.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

I could easily just put them in this thread. If I do the same thing for all 5 of my games, folks might get annoyed if suddenly there are 10 threads in here from me...



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, it's 'Stargate' D&D Style...

I would suggest not taking the full compliment of soldiers, should you wish to go and rescue the captured/beleagured dwarfs (like you aren't going to  )

The bulk should be left at the Inn to guard your new base.


----------



## Thels (Jul 20, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Gorm Gulthyn is fine, although the domains must remain war and protections due to PRC.*




He has those domains, so that's fine 



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *I asked UFOH if I could change the restrictions and he said it was fine.  I picked things that seem to suit the class more, although I still have mounted combat and  the ride skill.*




Big difference is that normally you need to have 7 levels in Cleric, before you can get any levels in Hospitaler. But hey, if Uriel_fire_of_Heaven is fine with it... 

EDIT: Must've read over the king's name until now. You named him Frurdoch, which I missed, so I gave him a name of my own in my background. I changed it now.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 21, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Yes, it's 'Stargate' D&D Style...
> *




Which is quite nice considering I wanted to join, but could not, Keia's Stargate game.


----------



## Thels (Jul 22, 2003)

Do I have to state Duranom's actions, or do you make that up yourself?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

As I stated in the opening posts, I'll be controlling the NPCs (though you made him) He will be loyal to a fault and will obey your orders, but otherwise, I'll have him act as the situations warrent.
it is fine to have 'hashed out' a plan with him on the jog to the Orc-Attack, whatever you want him to do is fine.


----------



## Thels (Jul 22, 2003)

Not likely that we made a plan for this exact combat.

Generally it's either fight side to side with Duranom possibly going in defensive stance. If the opponents seem strong, Duranom might hold off the enemies for a round or two while Alembregh casts spells or use his horn from behind Duranom so he's not in melee yet, after which he joins Duranoms side or patches him back up a bit with Lay on Hands.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 23, 2003)

With the R3E SRD being out, I can now finish up my character. (Jump and grapple bonuses), and add the hold breath ability of lizardfolk.

A note: The SRD lists Automatic languages as Draconic and Common. Should I add it?

However, I noticed that the price for goggles of night have gone up by 4000 gp, which would be too much for my character. I can drop Ghost Tooth to a +1 ghost touch weapon (recucing its price by 10000 gp), and add another item or two to compensate for 6000 gp I have left then. While I originally shied away from ioun stones for not having the flavor I want, they might be interpreted in a fitting way.

However, as we are in the middle of a combat right now, how should I deal with it? I'd say I would wait with the equipment changes until after the combat, if you think they are ok and neccessary.


----------



## Xael (Jul 23, 2003)

Hmm. The only things changing with my equipment would be the Elvenkind things and boots of speed. Elvenkind bonus goes down to +5 and price increases by 500, while speed cost increases by 4000. I'll just remove the elvenkind from my boots.

Most interesting change seems to be the multiple enhancements rule, which now says that the price of additional enhancements is now multiplied by 1.5 rather than 2. This would lower the price of my cloack...

...Except that item creation tables say that you double the price of the most expensive enhancement. What to believe now...?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

A couple of the players are MIA right now.
We'll worry about conversions (or not doing them) after the Battle is concluded.

Feel free to put in your two coppers worth, everyone.

-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

RUN!   Every one RUN!    He's crazy! He has me locked in the basement eating worms that walk! 
*Sound of chains ratteling*


----------



## Xael (Jul 23, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *RUN!   Every one RUN!    He's crazy! He has me locked in the basement eating worms that walk!
> *Sound of chains ratteling* *




The basement eats walking worms?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 23, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> The basement eats walking worms?  *




Or has he eaten worms that walk while locking you inthe basement?


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

I haven't checked upon them yet. Still haven't bought the books 



> _Originally posted by Knight Otu_
> *Or has he eaten worms that walk while locking you inthe basement? *




Or the worms that walk were eating the basement, and he was locked into the worms.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

*chains rattle some more*

No No... I'm in the basement. I'm forced into eating Worms that walk. there're in the Epic hand book. Get it right.

He's Crazy I tell you. RUN!


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

No worries. If the Dragon is in the basement too, then we'll head for the basement after we killed a few orcs and ogres.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *No worries. If the Dragon is in the basement too, then we'll head for the basement after we killed a few orcs and ogres. *




There are no dragons down here. Just me and the Worms that Walk.  Actualy they're pretty nice guys... we'er ordering Pizza, want some? 

Oh.... *rattle*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2003)

Thels, et all, the srd is out you can download the entire revision here: http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35


----------



## Xael (Jul 24, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There are no dragons down here. Just me and the Worms that Walk.  Actualy they're pretty nice guys... we'er ordering Pizza, want some?
> 
> Oh.... *rattle* *




Then we probably aren't coming that way. I mean, how much experience does one get from a Worm That Walks? And I doubt they carry gold coins either. We're much better off by killing Orcs and Ogres.

The pizza cought my interest though...


----------



## Thels (Jul 24, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Thels, et all, the srd is out you can download the entire revision here: http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35 *




Know that, but since I'm gonna buy the books this week and reading a book is easier than reading a webpage, I'll just wait for my books.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 24, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> I mean, how much experience does one get from a Worm That Walks? *




Should actually be a fair amount, as spellcaster template monsters... but I'm more interested in the pizza... do you have a diavolo for me?


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: In combat, Alembregh might start with his horn or a spell before plunging into battle, probably trying to take care of the bigger fellows first, spending about half on power attack, unless the guy proves really hard to hit. Out of combat he'll try to get to action as soon as everything's organized.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

I can do some 'scout adventures' or something while you are away, no problem. You and maybe GE and some others can play an accelerated 'catch-up' when you get back.

Either way, it's not a major problem.


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2003)

I'll also be away for two weeks, starting next sunday (27th). I don't know if I have access to computer/internet.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

we can do something without you guys, and have a catch up game for you, no biggie. The way I have it set up, there could be 6 different adventures going on...hehe maybe I will do that, different groups going to diffeent Portal Locations.
Damn my scanner...Grr!!! So many Maps! Maybe I will threaten it with the garbage heap...and I just bought it, dammit.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 25, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Damn my scanner...Grr!!! So many Maps! Maybe I will threaten it with the garbage heap...and I just bought it, dammit. *




Threatening works quite well, in most cases.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

OK, My scanner is up, etc...
Seems that several folks are out of gae play for a bit, a few weeks whatever. I am goun got Cinematically shore up that combat (which is shaping up to be a big one, then take a show of hands as far as who is still here and who is on vacation etc...

Thels on vacation, Xael on vacation 9as of tomorrow), GE MIA, Mixitli silent since the 11th, everyone else?
We can do a cool 'through the stargate' scouting/exploration sub-mission, which should move fast, with the lack of bodies.

Lemme know that you are still around, thanks.

-Uriel


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 27, 2003)

Still here, no immediate plans not to be.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2003)

Im still here, family left this morning so I should have more time.  My sister in law is still here so it wont be everyday, but definitely more often.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm here, and I don't plan to go away soon.



Might this be my curse striking?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking at my last post, I am struck with the thought that either a> I should proofread before I post (I usually do, in fact), or
b> I should type must slower.


OK, Stargate-like  'Expedition' it is, then. Woohoo!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2003)

OK...since you all bought gear 3.0, and everyone was on 'even footing' so to speak. Just keep your gear as far as price.
I would like to see the numbers modified, i.e.: Elven boots/cloaks  and other items that add to skills etc...

So, it's Mohgyrn, Skezzketh and Elspeth? Maybe Stori, though Jarval hasn't posted in some days.
I can do a 3 person mini-adventure, it should go quickly.


Hmm...'A  Psion, a Bard and a Monk walk into a Bar...'
Sorry.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me, I am eager to see where all the portal networks lead and how best to use them tactically to attack our entrenched enemies.


----------



## Thels (Aug 9, 2003)

Ready to rumble!


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

Welcome Back Thels.

We sort of started a little solo adventure, but the adventurers sure are quiet...

Xael is still on vacation and Golden Eagle has returned (he was having computer problems), though he hasn't posted as of yet.

We'll just assume that you are with the group that went through the Portal.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm back.  Thanks for the email Ron!

GE


----------



## Xael (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm back.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey all...Thels, GE,Xael, just assume that you are all with the group that has gone through the Portal in the IC thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am having a bit of trouble accessing the Enworld site from home lately.  Luckly for all the games im in, I should be back to work this week, which looks like I will be able to post more often.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Lol, I should take my warriors along more. I'm the slowest of the party twice in a row, but the 1st time at least I was faster than my warriors (not counting the sergeant).


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry Thels, I rolled a '2'. You are very tough though 
Maybe next time I will roll a '20' for you.

Oh, House rule on that.
I treat natural 20s as going FIRST, period. Multiple 20s and we go to initiative, if that is tied, Dex mod etc...
Similarly, a '1' is last.

Just so you folks know how I'm doing it, not that you see the dice rolls and all...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 17, 2003)

Wilphe, sorry that I rolled low for you...soon you will be the fastest! Well, maybe not soon...but it could happen. I anticipate many Initiative-oriented-situations in this little escapade.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

OoC: Dredges up his Muay-Thai days from before 'the injury'.
An axe kick is bringing up one leg, straight down on the shoulder/head/neck/whatever of your foe. Much easier for a Gith Monk than my burly 5'9" self, I'm sure. I prefer kicking my targets in the Knee (That sounded really mean... )

http://www.muaythaionline.net/fightinfo/wigan3dec.html


8. What is an Axe kick? and when is a good time to use it?



The axe kick is made by moving in a circular
 motion your leg to the  outside as far up as you can go and then pulling
 it down in the opponent's  face. The time to use it is when you are at a distance and going inside to distract the opponent.

Edit: Aha, smart alec, I see...I was tired 6:43 am my time, right after working all night. Hehehe, I wrote that you hit him in the head AND the Throat. Edited to reflect a face-shot.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 22, 2003)

Question:

As casting Haste is a standard action, should she not be able to cast and move?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

Wilphe, you are correct (and thus, I stand corrected).
You may move prior or after, so you may Tumble on the same round of you wish.
Just post where you want to end up, still J-9?


-Uriel


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2003)

People have stated actions on the assumption that's she's somewhere else, actions as previously stated with her at D11.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Gotcha Wilphe, thanks.


-Uriel


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2003)

just a note to let you know that i will be out of town until next tuesday.  put my character on autorun for now, ill post as soon as i can.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 12, 2003)

I wonder where everyone is?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Me as well, K-O.
We just came off of a big holiday weekend here in the States, as well as the boards being down, but still...


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

Still here   I think the board downtime (and switch to the new version of vBulletin) has been causing problems for some folk.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm still here...


----------



## Xael (Sep 13, 2003)

Still here, just a bit busy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2003)

im back  i can start posting again tomorrow after a little sleep.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 16, 2003)

I had been interrupted while writing my latest post, so I couldn't address the weapon/unarmed thing. In my mind, Skezzketh would normally reserve Spirit Tooth for incorporeal enemies and use his unarmed attacks for his "normal" attacks, unless he feels that Spirit Tooth wants to fight. I guess that this was such a time.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I had been interrupted while writing my latest post, so I couldn't address the weapon/unarmed thing. In my mind, Skezzketh would normally reserve Spirit Tooth for incorporeal enemies and use his unarmed attacks for his "normal" attacks, unless he feels that Spirit Tooth wants to fight. I guess that this was such a time.




Gotcha...
Ahem, Spirit Tooth felt that that particular Orc was possessed by EVil Spirits (cough)...yea, that's it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 17, 2003)

I've got a question about the levelled items...
You said we can use XP to give them higher plusses or fitting abilities. How about making an item intelligent according to the intelligent item rules? Would that be possible?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've got a question about the levelled items...
> You said we can use XP to give them higher plusses or fitting abilities. How about making an item intelligent according to the intelligent item rules? Would that be possible?




Are you asking if you can make intelligent items in general, or if you can add sentience to your items...

The answer respectively 'Yes' ans 'Possibly'. I had thoght about whether to allow that or not. Then, after a bit more thought, I figured that since eachitem is a 'special' one, created in a way similar to a Re-writable CD (odd comparison, I know). I'll read the section again and get back quickly with an answer.

Oh, and I am 'officially' changing the name of this one to 
OoC:The Sceptre of the Kings: A Heroic Dwarven Quest

I have folks sniffing around and looking for an 'in' to this one.

Do you folks want someone to pick up the gauntlet and play Rament Surehand, the Cleric/Templar  and Trapmaster Turlough?

That would add an active Cleric and a Rogue resepctively.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Grr, I tried adding the standard, but somehow I ended up on enworld.cyberstreet.com and it asked me to login for like forever, while back didn't brink me back to my post anymore 

There we go again.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alembregh Temperlain's Standard.
As is long tadition in Temperlain, upon Prince Alembregh's achievment of his Majority, along with all of the ceremony and ritual stripping away his boyhood and beginning his adultlife was the Gifting of a Standard bearing his Arms.

The Standard is a pennant some 3 feet long, sitting on a 4' back-pole, born upon the back of his trusted Friend Duranom.

The standard confers the following bonuses.

+2 bonus to resist any Mind-Affecting Spells or abilities to all allied with Alembregh in a radius of 30' from the standard.

+2 Deflection bonus to AC of the Bearer (Duranom).Likewise, the Bearer gains a +6 Enhancement bonus to Strength to resist attempts to Bull-Rush,Overbear,Trip or otherwise cause him to lose his balance/feet, as the Standard must never fall to the ground (So far, Duranom has not let it become thusly dishonored).

Once per Day casts Healing Circle (only upon all those allied with Prince Alembregh) as a 12th level Cleric.<1D8+12 HP restored within a 20' burst. Free Action, no AoOp, Duranom must exclaim 'Temperlain!' in a loud call.

Once per Day casts Minor Globe of Invulnerability as a 12 Level Sorceror, trigger as above. Both effects cannot be triggered on the same round, although the bearer may trigger the Healing while the Globe is in effect.

Once per day, casts Protection from Arrows upon the Bearer as a 6th Level Sorcerer. Trigger as above, free action, no AofOp.

If the Standard is ever allowed to fall to the ground, Alembregh suffers the effects of a Bane spell until the Standard is Blessed by a Priest allied with the Prince.

If the Standard is ever stolen or taken in Battle, or otherwise removed from the possession of the Bearer or the Prince, Alembregh suffers the effects of a Bestow Curse spell and he is obligated to recover it via a Geas/Quest, suffering all effects from shirking this duty.Obviously, this is moot, as the Prince will no doubt want to recover the Standard at all costs regardless.


Dwarves will have a DC shift of 5 favorably in dealing with Alembregh so long as his Standard is present, providing the situation warrents it (Obviously, bringing a flag into a weapon shop looks a bit silly, though having it in dealings with possibly hostile rival Clans doesn't. And there will be some, folks, others want the Sceptre)as well...).

Goblins, Hobgoblins and Orcs sighting the Standard will try to take it at all costs, or nearly so (not suicidal, well, mostly not suicidal...). This translates into causing these to Berserk within 20' of the Standard, these foes gaining a +2 to hit, while losing -2 from AC.hese bonus/negs are only verses the Bearer and anyone between them and the bearer. there is quite a large Bounty on Royal Dwarven standards. This is not a supernatural effect, but one brought about by greed,reputation and the hatred that these beings have for the Dwarves (and temperlain in particular).
Charm or other methods of calming the recipient will work to dispel this effect.

*****************************************************

Should be easy to cut/paste it into Duranom's Character Sheet...


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, but I adjusted it a little to my char sheet style.

Also, Healing Circle is now Mass Cure Light Wounds and Minor Globe of Invulnerability is now Lesser Globe of Invulnerability.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 19, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I have folks sniffing around and looking for an 'in' to this one.
> 
> Do you folks want someone to pick up the gauntlet and play Rament Surehand, the Cleric/Templar  and Trapmaster Turlough?
> 
> That would add an active Cleric and a Rogue resepctively.




Fine by me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Are you asking if you can make intelligent items in general, or if you can add sentience to your items...



The second one, such as adding intelligence to Ghost Tooth.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Do you folks want someone to pick up the gauntlet and play Rament Surehand, the Cleric/Templar and Trapmaster Turlough?
> 
> That would add an active Cleric and a Rogue resepctively.



That would certainly help.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

The more the merrier!  Well as many as you can handle that is   and yes we could really use a trap guy and probably healing might help a bit


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

Sure, a couple of extra players can't hurt.  And healing is always good


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

OK, recruit it is. Rament is already there, and I'll have Trapmaster turlough jump right in.
I have no problem with the number. I'm used to running mniatures games, and I have plenty of time to roll out the combats etc, as well as (hopefully) you folks splitting up on the next adventure or two into two groups for two different objectives etc...


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 1, 2003)

Since it came up again with Hollin, according to the SRD, Lizardfolk characters can speak Common. Can I assume that Skezzketh can read and write Common?

And while I'm in this thread, how are the recruitments going?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Since it came up again with Hollin, according to the SRD, Lizardfolk characters can speak Common. Can I assume that Skezzketh can read and write Common?
> 
> And while I'm in this thread, how are the recruitments going?





Yes you can speak as well as read/write Common. You are from a more advanced tribe, andone that deals with other races on a regular basis.


As far as recruitments, I had put it on  a back burner for a moment until I see where you guys are going as far as this adventure. I want to keep the party size
manageable.

My suggestion would be to send Hollin and Sir Kendragi back through the Portal, with Kelen to guide them, perhaps. The two former-prisoners are useless in their current state as far as contributions.

I'll go and recruit a 'Rament' right now.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 3, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Yes you can speak as well as read/write Common.



OK, I'll add that to my character sheet.


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

Should have read this before. I thought you wanted to keep Kelen around, so I named Rament. Should I change it to Kelen, or wait for someone to actually show up with interest of playing him?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Should have read this before. I thought you wanted to keep Kelen around, so I named Rament. Should I change it to Kelen, or wait for someone to actually show up with interest of playing him?





Er??

Kelen is the ranger that accompanied you because he wanted to thank you for saving his neice/daughter/whatever in that first combat we had in the Dwarf controlled part of the city.

Rament is the Cleric/Hospitilar that Golden Eagle was playing before he disappeared.
I have them both in the adventure, actually... I am NPCing Rament at this point, he's mostly healing and swinging in melee when it gets close to him.

So, we have currently with the group

PCs
Alembregh
Mohgrym
Skezzketh
Denzenai
Elspeth
Stori
Turlough (recently joined PC)

NPCs
Duranom (Alembregh's Cohort)
Kelen
Rament (PC on auto pilot)
Ghemdin Kendragi (rescued Dwarf prisoner)
Hollin (rescued Human Prisoner)
Untryn (rescued Mephit prisoner)

Did  forget anyone???

My suggestion would be to send Kelen with the rescued dwarf and human (maybe the Mephit, although he doesn't seem adverse to coming along)
C'mon Stori, another feat _Improved Familiar_,a 30HP Mephit!!!


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah, you forgot the goblins.

Whoever is going back with them probably won't see much action soon, so it's best not to send a PC back, leaving Duranom, Kelen and Rament. I thought you wanted Kelen in, so I named Rament, but if there's no need for Kelen to hang along, then he's the best option IMHO. I said Duranom, because it'll matter less for me to return my cohort than for someone else to return their whole character, but I prefer to keep him around, considering he's about the toughest meatshield we have save for the prince himself.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Yeah, you forgot the goblins.
> 
> Whoever is going back with them probably won't see much action soon, so it's best not to send a PC back, leaving Duranom, Kelen and Rament. I thought you wanted Kelen in, so I named Rament, but if there's no need for Kelen to hang along, then he's the best option IMHO. I said Duranom, because it'll matter less for me to return my cohort than for someone else to return their whole character, but I prefer to keep him around, considering he's about the toughest meatshield we have save for the prince himself.





very altruistic of you, but Kelen can go. he was basically beef up in scouting with some Melee. Turlough will handle that.
Man, there will soon be quite the list of NPCs.

I will be posting them to the thread (which will also keep it from slipping.

silentspace, could you please copy/repost Turlough from the original player's post, so that I can have all of the PCs at the top of the thread? 
Let me know if you moved some of his stats/skills/gear as I said you could.
Thanks...


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

Will do.  Haven't looked at the character too closely, but I will soon.  Unless anything just looks silly, I'll probably leave it alone.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

Trapmaster Turloughs weapon:

"Whisper" Sword of Subtlety +1(Leveling Item, +14/+9, 1d6+3, 19-20/x2, +4 to hit and damage with sneak attack) 15310 gp

Does 'Subtlety' mean the sneak attack bonus?  What kind of bonus is that worth?  

What does 'Leveling Item' mean?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll keep Trapmaster Turlough the way he is.  I'll just add 6 regular javelins.  He's gotta use his Quickdraw feat for something, right?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'll keep Trapmaster Turlough the way he is.  I'll just add 6 regular javelins.  He's gotta use his Quickdraw feat for something, right?




Your doing a fine job of a doddering old codger (a really sneaky one, though). I wouldn't be suprised if you boxed Alembregh's ears...

Sword of Subtlety DMG pg 228
+1 Short Sword that gives a +4 bonues to attack and damage on Sneak attacks.

The Levelling item thing hasn't really been used yet, as I haven't dished out XPs.
Basically, I am using a modified version of  Dragon mag/D20 L5R rules to give each person a special item, ancestral/whatever that you can use XP to increase and add things to. You could spend XP to add another +1 to your sword, or make it a cold weapon etc...

We will hash out the final version of the system when i give XPs to the survivors of this one. 

If you would rather have your item be something else, let me know.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Your doing a fine job of a doddering old codger (a really sneaky one, though). I wouldn't be suprised if you boxed Alembregh's ears...




Thanks, I'm glad you like it


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Made several changes to Turlough.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm glad you like it





Weapon Finesse is general, you don't have to pick a particular weapon.
BTW, in addition to rapier and light weapons, I add Quarterstaff, not that it looks like you are using one, just a note, though.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

OK.  Drat, I'm finding lots of errors.  Sorry about all the edits


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel, I have a question - If you're carrying a weapon in each hand, and you have Two Weapon Fighting, and you surprise your opponent, can you throw both daggers in the surprise round or only one?


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

According by normal rules, you should not be able to, as it would be a fullround attack. Dunno how Uriel thinks about the topic.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Uriel, I have a question - If you're carrying a weapon in each hand, and you have Two Weapon Fighting, and you surprise your opponent, can you throw both daggers in the surprise round or only one?




The Suprise only gives you the one shot, though both would look pretty damned cool.

Personal Note: I do throw knives, I've been doing it since I was about 12 (I'm 34 now). My cousin and i used to try the cool 'Movie-Double-Knife-Throw' at an old tree in his backyard...

Um, we didn't have TWP, and the odd places that our offhand knife would end up were truly hilarious. A guy could get eyestrain trying to follow both trajectory courses...


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> My suggestion would be to send Kelen with the rescued dwarf and human (maybe the Mephit, although he doesn't seem adverse to coming along)
> C'mon Stori, another feat _Improved Familiar_,a 30HP Mephit!!!



Ohh, now there's an idea   Consider my 12th level feat earmarked


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Uriel, I made some final changes.  Went with the quarterstaff, since you said I can weapon finesse with it.  Managed to afford some other stuff too.  Please review.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2003)

the last month has been super busy for me too.  Starting next week things slow down significantly, well except my vacation from Dec. 4th to the 9th.  Wont be on at all then.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2003)

I'll be out of town for the weekend and won't be able to get online. If my turn comes up, can you put me on autopilot for that time?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'll be out of town for the weekend and won't be able to get online. If my turn comes up, can you put me on autopilot for that time?




Just give me a few options,
If trolls, then charge and flurry etc?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2003)

Got some time to sneak this in:
Against the trolls, wait until the area spells have been used, then tumble in to strike against the nearest troll (avoiding larger groups of trolls, though, unless such a group is already under attack from the rest of the adventurers). Flurry on that troll the next round, if necessary.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 24, 2003)

OK, I'm back and ready to step into the action when it begins.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> OK, I'm back and ready to step into the action when it begins.




Everyone seems to have disappeared... I'll give folks until I wake up (going to sleep now) for any other preperations that they want beforehand, then I'll post the attack on the Trolls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 24, 2003)

im here, i think my options for starting combat are all there.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Golden Eagle is back, so Rament will be a PC again.
Hmm, with me adding another PC, that makes, what 9 of you 

Oh, btw, there will be an addition in mathewbajda's character, a Svirfneblin Ranger/Rogue. I set him up as the brother of the Deep Gnome that you already met.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hoot that is a large party!  I think we have more than all the bases covered now.  I will try to stop ruining everyones fun and slow up on the heavy artillery for a bit   Though it sure does clear a room of the fodder quick.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hoot that is a large party!  I think we have more than all the bases covered now.  I will try to stop ruining everyones fun and slow up on the heavy artillery for a bit   Though it sure does clear a room of the fodder quick.




Actually, after this little adventure is sewed up, I think it would be cool to split int two smaller parties for some quests/adventures/missions/ whatever you want to call clearing out the baddies.
The numbers don't scare me, though, as I have been running NPCs along as well.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 10, 2003)

I have some sad news. I lost my primary internet access, so I fear that I won't be able to get online often enough to realistically continue gaming. I'm sorry about that. Maybe I can return to the game later, but I really cannot promise it. 

I'll be watching the game when I have the chance to get online.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Knight Otu, it's been fun!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm back.  Sorry for the extended absence.  I'll catch up on the threads today.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I have some sad news. I lost my primary internet access, so I fear that I won't be able to get online often enough to realistically continue gaming. I'm sorry about that. Maybe I can return to the game later, but I really cannot promise it.
> 
> I'll be watching the game when I have the chance to get online.





Ach...Sorry to see you go, K_O.

Well, why don't you level Skezzketh up and I'll put him on semi-permanent duty guarding the Inn. When you have time to play again, you are always welcome.

The rest of you will have levelled 9or died) by the tie you get back to the Inn, I am sure, anyways...


On a more general note, i am off to Gencon West in the morning, and ,alas, I will be unable to post while out of town. I should return Monday and I will get caught up then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2003)

Heres hoping that you can make it back Knight, it has been lots of fun.  Looks like you get to skip on the (or died) part of the adventure   Good luck getting more regular internet access in the future.

Uriel, have fun at the con wish I could make it to one of those some day.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Party spread:
Gold Dwarf Fighter/Paladin
Gold Dwarf Cleric/Hospitaler
Shield Dwarf Rogue
Shield Dwarf Psion
Shield Dwarf Diviner/Mage of the Arcane Order
Star Elf/Gold Dragon Bard
Githzerai Monk
Lizardfolk Monk

We got all bases covered, though we're low on the warrior classes (Fighter/Ranger/Paladin/Barbarian). Of course the 2 cohorts of the party are both warriors, so that'll work out. And then there's the monks as well.

EDIT: We have no treehuggers! (Ranger/Druid) Except for Rament's cohort.

Sorry to see you go, Knight Otu.

Btw, about leveling, how do you handle cohorts? Duranom is 9th, but under 3.5 he has to be 2 levels lower than the character with the Leadership feat.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 17, 2003)

Uriel - Did that spider get a full attack in a surprise round?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Party spread:
> Gold Dwarf Fighter/Paladin
> Gold Dwarf Cleric/Hospitaler
> Shield Dwarf Rogue
> ...




When you folks level, the Cohorts will not. I did the same thing in my Remnants of the Horde game. Then they will conform to 3.5


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Uriel - Did that spider get a full attack in a surprise round?




I mislabelled the rounds.

The first wasn't a suprise actually.
In round one, nobody else saw the spider, so in essence we had it and Turlough.
It gained none of the bonuses for flat footed etc...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I mislabelled the rounds.
> 
> The first wasn't a suprise actually.
> In round one, nobody else saw the spider, so in essence we had it and Turlough.
> It gained none of the bonuses for flat footed etc...




OK, he was close enough to do a full attack then.  Ouch, that's rough.  If he survives, Turlough will have to severely discipline the lads for failing to notice a huge spider attacking him for a full round!  Turlough also takes 10 on Hide and Move Silently (Skill Mastery), but I'm guessing that wouldn't have helped.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 18, 2003)

*rock some orcs*

hi. i will be coming on with a character in a little while. i just wanted to introduce myself before i jumped into the fray. it is all up uriel as to when i am going to be placed into the action. ok, that is all for now. well met and hope to game with you all soon.

matthewbajda


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> When you folks level, the Cohorts will not. I did the same thing in my Remnants of the Horde game. Then they will conform to 3.5



 Makes sense at this level. The 1level backdrop makes him nearly as powerfull as a PC.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome matthewbjada, glad to have you on board.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 21, 2003)

*orcs,giants and trolls oh my.*

the giants trolls and orcs are going to be coming from around the bend. to the south and west. i think on Svirmap.jpg it is room 5. i dont really know a time estimate...

matthew


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2003)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> the giants trolls and orcs are going to be coming from around the bend. to the south and west. i think on Svirmap.jpg it is room 5. i dont really know a time estimate...
> 
> matthew




How'd you have power last night when I was blacked out all night, you bastich.....Grrr!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2003)

Jarval and GE...you are both discussing courses of action, but there is still a Huge Spider biting Turlough to death....
Ahem...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 24, 2003)

Hmm, I've just noted a problem with my spell selection.  Under my 4th level spells, I've got two _Polymorph Other_ spells prepared.  Under 3.5 rules, _Polymorph Other_ has changed to _Baleful Polymorph_, and is now a 5th level spell.  How do you want to handle this?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've just noted a problem with my spell selection.  Under my 4th level spells, I've got two _Polymorph Other_ spells prepared.  Under 3.5 rules, _Polymorph Other_ has changed to _Baleful Polymorph_, and is now a 5th level spell.  How do you want to handle this?




Well, we should switch it out to a 5th level spell.
You could change it to a 5th slot or just take another spell as a 4th.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 25, 2003)

I already stated that Rament is burning another spell to CCW in the second round for Turlough.  Did I miss anything (are we in round 3)? If so, sorrrrry.  I'll smack da spider!

GE


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> I already stated that Rament is burning another spell to CCW in the second round for Turlough.  Did I miss anything (are we in round 3)? If so, sorrrrry.  I'll smack da spider!
> 
> GE




Nope, I gotcha. It's Stori's action...hopefully he can slow down the Spider, lest it finish off poor Turlough. At least it isn't dragging him to the plane of Shadows. Good thinking on the Dim Anchor.


----------



## Xael (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm rather confused about at where Denzenai actually is. The map indicated that he's in the hallway, but you corrected that he's in the room with the spider. Right?

And sorry again for not posting...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 4, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'm rather confused about at where Denzenai actually is. The map indicated that he's in the hallway, but you corrected that he's in the room with the spider. Right?
> 
> And sorry again for not posting...




He is actually in the chamber with the spider, the 'D' in the hallway is Duranom, Prince Alembregh's Cohort.

Not a big deal, he moves so quick (and hasn't really done much in the room), that he is *poof* out in the Hall if you like.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrick is somebody's brother?

Is he posted somewhere?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Terrick is somebody's brother?
> 
> Is he posted somewhere?




Terrick is the brother of the Svirfneblin that the group originally met at the Inn.
He is part of the Scout team that Prince Alembregh hired at the game's outset.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2004)

Uriel, did you need me to send you those psionic powers again?  Just let me know, I should have them around somewhere.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 13, 2004)

Thing is, the prince and Turlough probably have no idea what's going on.  Turlough and Alembregh have been kind of pre-occupied with the small matter of a GIANT PLANE-SHIFTING SPIDER!


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 14, 2004)

A GIANT COOL WATERMELON LOOKING PLANE-SHIFTING SPIDER at that.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 14, 2004)

And so have Stori and Rament at that.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 14, 2004)

Yep, Turlough really appreciates that too!  I was just wondering if Alembregh would know what's going on to give one of his princely orders


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Thels? Thels!?!
He's buggerd off...


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 14, 2004)

His pre-RTTOEE campaign has been on hiatus for a bit.
I think he was having RL issues.

Given that, leaving quietly now might be a wise decision.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> His pre-RTTOEE campaign has been on hiatus for a bit.
> I think he was having RL issues.
> 
> Given that, leaving quietly now might be a wise decision.




Well, let's take a poll of what folks want to do.

1:Fight the giants etc...
2:Make a run for it via the secret passage etc and hope that you all get back to the Portal ok
3:Some form of Teleport?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2004)

I think most people need to rest/heal.  I am fine.

GE


----------



## silentspace (Jan 15, 2004)

Turlough's hurt, but he doesn't mind.  He's ready to thwap some giants!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2004)

2. fighting retreat.  try and make it to the portal first, if that fails teleport out.  if we manage to take a few more down before we get to the portal all good. 

personal status for the others. 
Mohgrym is hurtin at 40hp (out of 80).
and only has 10pp left (though he has a few reserves too - 18pp)

just noticed that i had a slow-light on prior to getting smacked by that rock. - 20% miss chance.  does that help at all? - yay it worked!

edit - changed hit points to reflect the post below.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 15, 2004)

2 - Keep the teleport in reserve and high tail it out of there.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 2. fighting retreat.  try and make it to the portal first, if that fails teleport out.  if we manage to take a few more down before we get to the portal all good.
> 
> personal status for the others.
> Mohgrym is quite hurt at 18hp (out of 80).
> ...




Thanks. Erekose13

Ha, I rolled an 11. he missed you.

Folks, please make sure and tell me if I overlook something. I am always willing to go back and edit (especially in your favor) if I mess up. No problem.

off to edit...


Uriel


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2004)

hoot thanks 

oh re the email. sent.  here is a copy of the relevant parts so it is here on the board too. 

Feats: 
Creature Capacitor (If Thoughts Could Kill): You store additional power points in your own body, acting as a crystal capicitor, you can store a number of power points equal to your manifestor level. 

Empowered Psicrystal (Mind's Eye): Pick three powers.  Power Storing (active at lvl8): store a single power upto 3rd lvl that the psicrystal can activate as a free action (power point reserve: 1+). Energized Crystal (active at lvl10): acts as a crystal capicitor storing power points equal to the intelligence of the psicrystal rounded down to the nearest odd number.  Discipline Focus (active at lvl12): powers in primary discipline cost 1 less to manifest. 

Extra Power (Mind's Eye): grants an extra power upto the second highest level you can mainfest (Temporal Concussion) 

Psychic Meditation (3rd Eye) (Mind's Eye): Meditate for 10 minutes, get 1 temporary power point per manifestor level.  They last until used or 1 hour. 

Powers: 
Lesser Psionic Weapon (Mind's Eye): Meta, Psion 1, Range: Touch, 1 round/level. Infuse a weapon with a special ability upto +1 that it doesnt already have. A given ability can only be infused 1/day. 

detect compulsion (Mindscapes): Clair, Tele, Psion 0, Range: 60', target 1 creature, instantaneous. you detect if the creature is under the effects of a compulsion or charm. 

teleport auxiliary (Mindscapes): Psyport, Psion 0, time: 1 full round, Touch, 1 creature, dur: 1 min or discharge.  The target of this power does not count towards the weight or number limits of dimesnion slide, teleport, teleport without error, plane shift, dream travel, astral projection or astral travel. 

psychic crush (Mindscapes): Clair, Psion 1, Ray (Close), 1 min/level, save:none, SR:Y. target suffers enhancement penalty to Wisdom = 1d2+5. if Wis=0 then unconcious. 

slow light (Mindscapes): Psyport, Psion 1, touch, 1 round/level. Target gains 1/2 concealment (20% miss chance), stacks with other forms of concealment but only at +10%. 

mind thrust (Mindscapes): Meta, Psion 2, ray (close), 1 min/level, save:none, SR:Y. target suffers enhancement penalty to Intelligence + 1d4+5. if Int=0 then unconcious. 

temporal concussion (Mindscapes): Psyport, Psion 4, ray (medium), Fort Partial, SR:Y. 7d6 damage. Plus 1d4+2 Int dmg, will save negates this part. Intelligence damage is not subject to scaling.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> mind thrust (Mindscapes): Meta, Psion 2, ray (close), 1 min/level, save:none, SR:Y. target suffers enhancement penalty to Intelligence + 1d4+5. if Int=0 then unconcious.




Ah...since it isn't the power from the Psi HB, and there was no save, then he is at '0' Int and knocked out. Going to edit that now as well.

Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2004)

np.  thought it might be handy against big brutes like the hill giants.


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 15, 2004)

*down*

terrick is fresh, so he is down to fight, but if most people are into retreating, then he can do whatever. 

i hope things will speed up soon. it is sad that i look online twice a day for a few days to not see any posts. i guess i am a gaming fiend!!!!!!!


(insert cocaine sniffing noises here)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

matthewbajda said:
			
		

> terrick is fresh, so he is down to fight, but if most people are into retreating, then he can do whatever.
> 
> i hope things will speed up soon. it is sad that i look online twice a day for a few days to not see any posts. i guess i am a gaming fiend!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Guys, the funny thing is, mathewbajda is one of those I-don't-drink-I-don't-do-drugs-I-don't-eat-meat-I-am-straight-edge! sort of fellows.

Yet, without fail, whenever he comes over/calls etc...he yells 'I am so Drunk!' or 'Let's do some Crack!'

Now it seems to have infected the PbP boards...

btw,grimace, the mods will probably delete that post. Any sort of drug reference pretty much violates their Rated G for the kiddies schtick.

You Have Been Warned (stern face).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jarval, Im starting to think that Stori and Mohgrym have the same MO.  As a nomad psion, Mohgrym does the teleport thing, though it would appear that Stori is ready for that too eh? Didnt think of the Portable Hole idea, though doesnt that land you in an extradimenional pocket and thus need some form of dimensional travel to get out of it (plane shift?)?  Guess I should keep blastin away if you have to spell in reserve.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Didnt think of the Portable Hole idea, though doesnt that land you in an extradimenional pocket and thus need some form of dimensional travel to get out of it (plane shift?)?  Guess I should keep blastin away if you have to spell in reserve.




The PH is a rather grey area, as is the Rope Trick Spell etc in relation to situations like this.
I think that, as long as the bearer wasn't in the Hole, he could bring the rest along. It doesn't leave your treasure stranded, for example.


SO, we have Elspeth,Turlough,Mohgrym and Stori saying get out.
Thels and xael have been pretty quiet.
Golden Eagle?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Jarval, Im starting to think that Stori and Mohgrym have the same MO.  As a nomad psion, Mohgrym does the teleport thing, though it would appear that Stori is ready for that too eh? Didnt think of the Portable Hole idea, though doesnt that land you in an extradimenional pocket and thus need some form of dimensional travel to get out of it (plane shift?)?  Guess I should keep blastin away if you have to spell in reserve.



I've got a _teleport_ prepared, and a scroll of the same spell.  To be honest, Stori isn't all that focused on transportation spells, but he is cautious enough to realise that it never hurts to have a hasty retreat ready 

As far as I understand it, a _portable hole_ does just what it says: creates a hole.  As long as it stays unfolded on a solid surface, you can put stuff in or take it out as you see fit.  The only thing you can't do is unfold it from the inside.  With a 10' diameter and being 10' deep, it should be plenty large enough to hold us all, abeit in somewhat cramped conditions.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2004)

Still here.  Ready to go!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah I get you.  Yeah Teleport is always handy to have on backup.  My character is also armed with Teleport Auxiliary which makes one target not count against any maximums for teleport.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, so is it bug out or fight?

We can 'drop off' a few of the silent PCs/NPCs and get to another adventure with (hopefully) a faster pace.

Alenbregh may have taken ill, perhaps he needs some rest while Thels gets RL back together...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2004)

bug out i think the concensus is. hopefully we can make it to the portal without too much trouble.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2004)

I think that the Portable Hole/Teleport is probably the best bet.
Terrick saw movement as he moved to your position that indicated that the _alarm_ had been sounded in some form, as there were Orcs and Trolls sniffing about. Without further ado (or lame lagging of the thread...), on to the IC.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 21, 2004)

I took the liberty of going back through the thread and seeing what I think we picked up; are we getting a new chapter?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Folks (except for mattewbajda, who is already ecl 11), please _Level Up_ to Level 11.

I am merely on a break from being sick, and I am terribly sorry to be lagging on getting a list of items up for you. All will be rectified tomorrow, along with a new IC thread.


We can also discuss the 'levelling item' concept for improving your items with XP then.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm pumping Elspeth as a bard for the moment.

Thinking of taking Reveille as her new 3rd level spell, for the "speak with those you've just killed and ask them what's behind the next door" aspect


----------



## silentspace (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm itching to try a Rogue/Dervish PrC from Complete Warrior.  But of course I didn't know about it before, so my feats and skills are all wrong...   

What about enchanting items?  Can we boost the enchantment on items if we have enough gold?

I'm hoping one of those mithril shirts is better than the one Turlough has!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mohgrym is updated to level 11 and I posted his update notes as Wilphe had.


----------



## matthewbajda (Feb 6, 2004)

*down to rock your body as i turn the party out*

I will be able to game... i am present.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 6, 2004)

Present


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2004)

yup im still here and ready to go.

did we ration out the treasure and figure out how those levelling items worked?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

BTW, I haven't forgotten about those found items, the 'levelling' ones you each have or XP. I will be posting them prior to us moving on. My connection/service and real life have been interferring a bit as of late.

I think we will be moving into the next Adventure as a smaller and faster posting group. I think that ther are 6 of you. I will leave Duranom with Alembregh as well.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo!


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 6, 2004)

I have this hideous feeling the Elspeth just got promoted to tank.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Sigh, there are those times where 'Real Life' really sucks. 

Sorry for being that uninformive in the past while


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 8, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## Thels (Feb 8, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I have this hideous feeling the Elspeth just got promoted to tank.



 No worries, the meatshields are back


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

WB Thels...

OK, so it looks like we have Alembregh,Elspeth,Turlough,Terrick,Mohgyrm and Rament. That's a manageable party, with Duranom as  (an NPC) Tank, sparing Elspeth the job.

XP:58,500 each

_Levelled Items_

Your item counts as whateer + it is currently at. Raising it in bonus points costs the following XP and requires the following Level minimum.

Bonus...XP Total........Level Min
+1...............200...............3rd
+2...............800...............5th
+3..............1400...............7th
+4..............2200...............9th
+5..............3500..............11th
+6..............6000..............12th
+7..............9300..............13th
+8.............12000.............14th
+9.............18000..............15th
+10............25000.............16th

At first glance, the totals spent might seem high.
Comparing this chart to the Oriental Adventures one shows a total of 25,000XP spent to bring your item to +10 equiv (+5 in bonus max, as per DMG +special abilities), while OA has you at 30,880.
As well, I lowered the level requirements of the Character by quite a bit. Two levels in the end.


Stats on the found items in a little bit,  need to get out the Notebook with them (parents are visiting right now, I'll be hanging out with them for the next few hours).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OK, so it looks like we have Alembregh,Elspeth,Turlough,Terrick,Mohgyrm and Rament...



And Storí, of course


----------



## Thels (Feb 8, 2004)

Added a Paladin level to Alembregh, with the following results: +13 HP, +1 BaB (results in +1 attack), +1 Ride skill, +1 Knowledge (Religion) skill.

The Axe of Temperlain has a total of +5, which is only accessable at lvl 11. I guess it works out from now on?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Added a Paladin level to Alembregh, with the following results: +13 HP, +1 BaB (results in +1 attack), +1 Ride skill, +1 Knowledge (Religion) skill.
> 
> The Axe of Temperlain has a total of +5, which is only accessable at lvl 11. I guess it works out from now on?





I thought of that. No problem, Level 12 will come fast, methinks and +6 etc...


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

How do you want to handle double weapon levelling items?  I listed Turlough's full quarterstaff attack with a +2 bonus on his offhand, which is a mistake.  (Unless you rule something like the offhand = the main hand or something like that   )


----------



## Xael (Feb 8, 2004)

Gahh... I'm still alive, but I've been really out of touch with my every board game lately. But my school ends at thursday and then I'm completely free. I could try to get back on track, if you forgive my rather unbelievably huge lapse in posting.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2004)

So at 58500xp we need 55,000 for 11th.  Which gives us about 3500 to play with on items.  Hmm... Well my Mithril Shirt is +2, so the +5 will cost me... 2700xp!  perfect!  now what can I get with a +3 bonus?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> So at 58500xp we need 55,000 for 11th.  Which gives us about 3500 to play with on items.  Hmm... Well my Mithril Shirt is +2, so the +5 will cost me... 2700xp!  perfect!  now what can I get with a +3 bonus?




Well, you can add AC enchantment points or add things like slick,glamoured,fortification etc...


As far as double items go, I'll have to give it a look. I hadn't thought of a Quarterstaff in the 'must enchant both heads' department. Give me little bit to examine it.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Technically, it should be possible to enchant only one head if you plan to use it as a twohanded weapon instead of a double weapon.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Technically, it should be possible to enchant only one head if you plan to use it as a twohanded weapon instead of a double weapon.




Yep...unfortunately for Turlough, I confer.

Let's consider the QS to have both heads enchanted up to this point, as I don't mind fudging that.

The cool upside it that you can have two different effects on the heads, fire on one and ixce on the other, forr example,would be sweet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

How does this one sound Uriel? It's from the Psionics Handbook (link)

Phasing: The wearer of this armor can move through wooden, plaster, or stone walls, but not other materials. Each day, the wearer can pass through a total length of 60 feet, breaking this distance up into several smaller passages or one long one, as desired. A wearer who exceeds this daily allotment is ejected from the material at the point of entry, ending up prone in front of the now impassible wall.
Manifester Level: 15th; Prerequisites: Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, phase door; Market Price: +3 bonus.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> How does this one sound Uriel? It's from the Psionics Handbook (link)
> 
> Phasing: The wearer of this armor can move through wooden, plaster, or stone walls, but not other materials. Each day, the wearer can pass through a total length of 60 feet, breaking this distance up into several smaller passages or one long one, as desired. A wearer who exceeds this daily allotment is ejected from the material at the point of entry, ending up prone in front of the now impassible wall.
> Manifester Level: 15th; Prerequisites: Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, phase door; Market Price: +3 bonus.




That's fine, as long as your total sits at the allowable amount for your Character Level (which it will, I'm sure).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Items found

Southern Entrance room:
3 mithral chain shirts <normal Mithril Shirts>


Forge:
Yurgrok's Ring: Free Action
Silver Wand: Scorching Ray (6th Level Use) 16 Charges
 2 Potions:Cure Critical Wounds 4D8+7, Invisibility (8th Level use)
 Iron Armbands +2 Bracers of Armor
The Great Axe +2
Great Hammer +2

Trapped room:

Revlogrim's weapons:

"a plain hilted short sword in a dark grey scabbard (it's belt-ring hanging from a hook set on the wall).
Short Sword +2,Keen

a Dwarven Waraxe of incredibly beauteous make lies against one wall, it's spine (the space between the 2 blades) decorated with emeralds and opals, though it's blades look razor sharp. Nurvrogn. 'Heart-Fire'
Nurvrogn is a +3,Flaming Waraxe 

a massive Bastard Sword lying on a low stone table, it's scabbard nearby (this set with pale tourmalines). When the Companions enter, the bastard sword's blade flares briefly, small violet sparks alighting across it's face."
 Bastard Sword +2,Shocking

Barracks/Prison:
Hroka Spineripper's Battle Maul (which seems to have been implicitly picked up)
 Great Hammer +3

Several thousand gold coins  3,200 GP

Whatever else Elspeth "gutted from his quarters"
 3 pieces of Dwarvish Jewelry, a necklace 900GP, a cup-300GP and a jeweled hourglass 1,100GP

Trolls:
10-15,000 gold crowns in coins, jewels and oddments
 13,400 GP in coins

Ogre Mage:
"Anything that looks valuable" + the satchel

 15 rubies,100GP each, 200 GP a Potion of Restoration


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

As far as divvying up the treasure what did we want to do guys?   For Mohgrym's part he cant use any of the weapons, armor, or bracer.  Beyond that he would like mostly the gold coins and maybe a potion or two.  A quick calculation reveals about 20,600gp in coin/gems/jewelry.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh, and -900GP for the _Identify_ spells, of course..


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Can any of the PC's use Nurvrogn? If not, Duranom could.

I recommend giving the 2 heal potions to people that have no healing capacities. Not including Duranom, who is bound to go down 1st.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

I imagine Stori will want the wand.
Elspeth would quite like the Short Sword


----------



## silentspace (Feb 10, 2004)

After his recent experience with giant cool watermelon-looking spiders that surprise scouts and then grapple them, Turlough's interested in the ring.  He also likes the wand of scorching ray, to use as backup in case the party's up against something he can't help with.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Yep...unfortunately for Turlough, I confer.
> 
> Let's consider the QS to have both heads enchanted up to this point, as I don't mind fudging that.
> 
> The cool upside it that you can have two different effects on the heads, fire on one and ixce on the other, forr example,would be sweet.




OK cool.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OK cool.




Not sure of you '+' at this, point, though I'll go and look. 

Consider the QS to have 2 stats for the two heads, spend individually for each. The upside is that you could have a very cool variety of powers on it, though you need more XP, of course.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Not sure of you '+' at this, point, though I'll go and look.
> 
> Consider the QS to have 2 stats for the two heads, spend individually for each. The upside is that you could have a very cool variety of powers on it, though you need more XP, of course.




Sorry, I hadn't updated my sheet yet!  I'll do that now  

The main end is +2 Flaming Frost Giantbane.  Can you have Flaming and Frost on the same weapon?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2004)

So lets see if we can get this treasure divvied up.  If I have it right we have:

Terrick -
Turlough - ring, wand?
Elspeth - short sword
Mohgrym - potion (cure), potion (restoration)
Alembregh -
Rament -
Denzenei -
Duranom - waraxe
Stori - wand?
Skezzketh -
Kelen - 

If I missed anyone I apologize in advance, please let me know.

So that leaves 1 potion (invis), 2 great hammers, 1 great axe, 1 bastard sword, 1 bracers, 3 armor.

Then how many get full shares of the loot? I count 9.  Not sure if we are giving cohorts and npcs a full share though.

Here is a calculation of how much each of the items are worth:
cash - 19,700gp
3 mithral chain shirts - 1,100gp*3
Ring of Freedom of Movement - 40,000gp 
Wand of Scorching Ray (lvl6) 16 Charges - 2,880gp
Potion of Cure Critical Wounds 4D8+7 - 1,400gp
Potion of Invisibility (8th Level use) - 800gp
Bracers of Armor +2 - 4,000gp
Great Axe +2 - 8,320gp
Great Hammer +2 - 8,305gp
Keen Short Sword +2 - 18,310gp
Flaming Waraxe +3 -  32,310gp 
Shocking Bastard Sword +2 - 18,335gp
Great Hammer +3 - 18,305gp
Potion of Restoration - 1,400gp
total: 177365gp

I havent really divvied up treasure online before so I'm not sure of the etiquette involved.  Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 12, 2004)

Uriel,
      how do you want to handle magical effects on levelled items that aren't enhancement bonuses (I'm thinking strength here)?


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 12, 2004)

NPCs who were former PCs should be entitled to a full share IMO, just in case they do come back, but I don't think that means anybody as Sessketh (sp?) isn't on that list.

I'm sure one of the rouges or monks would be the obvious person to get the _Invisbility_ potion.


I wouldn't sell any of the equipment, rather use it for diplomacy or to equip NPCs, besides Revlogrim's weapons are our first tangible sign of success - you don't part with those for mere money.


----------



## Thels (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in favor of not selling any of the items that are dwarven related. We could sell some of the other items if we need the money. Do we?

Well, I'd say anyone who helped out earns a part of the treasure, so including Terrick, Rament, Skezzketh, Kelen, Untryn. I'd say including Duranom too, but that's kind of unfair for me to say, considering he's my cohort.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm in favor of not selling any of the items that are dwarven related. We could sell some of the other items if we need the money. Do we?
> 
> Well, I'd say anyone who helped out earns a part of the treasure, so including Terrick, Rament, Skezzketh, Kelen, Untryn. I'd say including Duranom too, but that's kind of unfair for me to say, considering he's my cohort.




If you wish to give Skezzketh a share. that's fine, although we don't know when he might be returning, if ever.

Untryn doesn't need any treasure, as he's too small for those weapons, and he feels that his freedom in enough. However...an _Everburning Torch_ would be great for him <90GP?>, as he could keep it handy for _Regeneration_.
As well, I remember Stori thinking that he might make a good Familiar, although it would take the _Improved Familiar_ feat.

Kelen helped out of thanks for saving his neice, although one of the weapons would be well recieved, or a bit of treasure.

ANyone wanting tp pick up an NPC Cohort, Kendragi and the human  (Hollin, I think, I'll go and check) would be ideal. Otherwise, I'll keep them around, since they are both recovering anyways, putting weight back on etc...as NPCs.
Kendragi is a Fighter tenatively (getting Complete Warrior tomorrow, and unearther Arcana, might expand him).
Hollin is a Ranger (Urban varient) with the darkeyes Feat, he has Darkvision.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Untryn doesn't need any treasure, as he's too small for those weapons, and he feels that his freedom in enough. However...an _Everburning Torch_ would be great for him <90GP?>, as he could keep it handy for _Regeneration_.  As well, I remember Stori thinking that he might make a good Familiar, although it would take the _Improved Familiar_ feat.



I've already put aside my 12th level feat for just this event   If an _Everburning Torch_ (or a scroll of _continual flame_) can be found for sale, Storí will buy one and give it to his fiery friend.  Incidentally, the cost of an _Everburning Torch_ has gone up to 110 gp under 3.5 rules.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2004)

okay I had a look at the character sheets that we have in the RG to find out what everyone used to see if there was anyone who could use the things we found.

looks like lots of people like the dwarven waraxe   only Duranom can use the one we found though as the other two Alembregh and Rament's waraxes are their leveling items.  Turlough could use the other weapons with his new fighter level, but his quarterstaff is his leveling item. Elspeth claimed the short sword, which works as she is the only one left who can use it.  The rest of us - Mohgrym, Denzenei, Skezzketh, and Stori cant use any of the weapons.  

For armor, no one needs the non-magical chain shirts, and there are only two people who can make use of the bracers - Stori and Skezzketh.  As Stori looks like he uses a Mage Armor everyday, I think Skezzketh could use them more. Stori speak up if you want them though.

Terrick I am not sure about as his character sheet is not in the RG. So Terrick, if there is anything that you want from the treasure pick away otherwise here is my suggestion:

Terrick - 3,200gp
Turlough - ring 
Elspeth - short sword 
Mohgrym - potion (cure), potion (restoration), 2,000gp
Alembregh - 3,200gp
Rament - 3,200gp
Denzenei - potion (invisibility), 2,800gp
Duranom - waraxe 
Stori - wand, 2,000gp 
Skezzketh - bracers, 1,500gp 
Kelen - great hammer +3

That leaves us with the following party treasure:
1,800gp
3 mithril shirts
great hammer +2
great axe +2
shocking bastard sword +2

Which we can use to further the goals of the party such as gifts or war trophies.  The division is based on those who claimed items got them, then the money was split in shares depending on who picked a few smaller items and who didn't get anything.

If Kelen is not sticking around perhaps one of the smaller items would be better gifted to him.  And if the other NPCs do come then we can let them use them temporarily.

Any other suggestions or requests?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

I am going to stat out the NPCs very soon, although I  will be at a Game Con all weekend long, starting Sat afternoon.

Gifts are an excellent idea as well, although selling the Weapons is a perfectly Dwarven way to get rid of them. In fact, the items by the old (Ghost) smith will fetch an extra 20% due to his fame in the Keep from any Grentrigh Dwarves, and possibly from others as well.<Diplomacyy DC 15/20 non Grentrigh for the better price>.

It is also Ok to keep the weapons around, as you never know when some black pudding is going to eat your precious Waraxe. It also never hurts to have a big 2 handed smashy weapon (the Great Hammers etc...).


----------



## Thels (Feb 13, 2004)

To Duranom and Alembregh, the Dwarven Waraxes make up fine twohanded weapons, since they can be wielded twohanded and with their feats, it gives better bonuses to hit and deals more damage than the twohanded weapons. Alembregh actually uses his Waraxe twohanded for lack of a shield. I really wonder why I didn't equip a shield for him. Perhaps I oughta grab one for him. Just a little short for a +2 shield, though 

Erokose's division looks fine to me. Duranom and Kelen should of course be cut short on any future treasure divisions.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 13, 2004)

How much does Alembregh need?  Turlough's got 911 gold.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> To Duranom and Alembregh, the Dwarven Waraxes make up fine twohanded weapons, since they can be wielded twohanded and with their feats, it gives better bonuses to hit and deals more damage than the twohanded weapons. Alembregh actually uses his Waraxe twohanded for lack of a shield. I really wonder why I didn't equip a shield for him. Perhaps I oughta grab one for him. Just a little short for a +2 shield, though
> 
> Erokose's division looks fine to me. Duranom and Kelen should of course be cut short on any future treasure divisions.





You can always trade a few of those weapons in for a Shield etc...


Kelen is a marginal NPC and shouldn't even be considered for future treasure. He was a filler to get you folks into that last adventure. He's off, back to Clan Hurdrinn (though still greatful and a friend now).

Duranom is a different consideration. However you folks want to deal with Cohorts getting shares is fine with me.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Well, I don't think we oughta sell weapons just because I forgot to equip Alembregh with a Shield 

If Kelen is a marginal NPC, we might give him a Great Hammer +2 instead? We should probably cough up like 220gp from the party money for two torches of continual flame, in case he loses one to dispel magic of some kind.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think we oughta sell weapons just because I forgot to equip Alembregh with a Shield
> 
> If Kelen is a marginal NPC, we might give him a Great Hammer +2 instead? We should probably cough up like 220gp from the party money for two torches of continual flame, in case he loses one to dispel magic of some kind.





NPC clarification

Kelen:Clan Hurdrinn Ranger who entered the Orc lair with you, left with the rescued folks from the prison.Heading back to his peple to tellof your deeds, see how they fare etc...still an ally.

Untryn:Fire Mephit (the one with the everburning torch need), sticking around (might become Stori's Famaliar, if he survives   ).

Hollin:Human (speechless) Ranger, currently recovering upstairs at the Inn from his incarceration.Aprox Level 8-9

Kendragi: Rescued Dwarf from the Orc prison,Also recovering from his ordeal as a slave. resting upstairs to gain his strength back. Aprox Level 8-9.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know who this works in 3.5, but can't anyone use the bastard sword two handed as a martial weapon anway...


So we can gain cohorts without leadership for the moment or are they just called that? I was planning on taking that for Elspeth's 9th level feat...


Curing Hollin fully will require what? A restoration? If so, can someone cast one or do we pay for it out of party funds?


----------



## Thels (Feb 15, 2004)

Duranom is Alembregh's cohort, attracted by the Leadership feat. Likewise, Rament has a cohort as well.

Yeah, the Bastard Sword is a twohanded martial weapon as well as a onehanded exotic weapon. But what about it? Practically all the frontline troops are wielding Waraxes, which dish out the same damage, but with which we are familiar, focused, specialized, etc... And on top of that, our waraxes have better magical bonuses than the bastard sword does.

If magic can accelerate Hollin's curing, then Rament should be able to, not? But is Rament still a PC nowadays?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yup lets go with the smaller hammer to Kelen. We will keep the bigger one in party treasure for now. I would imagine that once Kendragi and Hollin are back on their feet, and provided they want to join us, then we can equip them with the mithril shirts and hammer/bastard sword.  

Yeah I will keep track of future treasure too so that we all end up somewhat on even terms.  The ring and the waraxe were the biggest I think it was.  And we can give NPCs/cohorts less in the end.


----------



## Xael (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been trying to catch on, now that my "vacation" has started, but I've been sick for few days. I updated Denzenai to level 9 (ECL 11). I figure that Denzenai would just have followed Alembergh around. He's not party-type. 

Also, the_ Bracers of Striking _Denzenai is carrying seem to be a bit outdated by 3.5 as the _Amulet of Mighty Fists_ is in the DMG. It costs more, and doesn't allow anything else than enhancement bonus to be applied. So I'm a bit confused as what to do, as the bracers are my leveling item(s). Do I go by the bracer-rules (as normal double-weapon enhancement) or by the amulet-rules (=triple the cost and no specialties)?

And I'm damn sorry I've been so absent. Don't know why, but I haven't posted really anywhere on these boards lately.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2004)

Got locked out, am back in now though.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Sorry, rolled a '20' on the save. You can't attempt another Scrye for 24 hrs etc... Please list your day's spells (minus the Scry and CoPlane) in the ooC, so I can make a note as well, thanks. Does Stori want to make any scrolls on the downtime days? You can make one a day, there is plenty of gold and I should expect excess XP for some...



Eeek!  I think Storí's going to avoid the lake for now...  What ever the creature is, it's sounds scary...

Storí's remaining spells for today:

*Cantrips:* Detect Poison, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, (Arcane Order empty slot).
*Level 1:* Charm Person, Endure Elements (x2), Magic Missile (x2), True Strike.  (Cast:  AO empty slot to cast Detect Evil.)
*Level 2:* Detect Thoughts, Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Melf's Acid Arrow, Melf's Acid Arrow (sonic substituted), (Arcane Order empty slot).
*Level 3:* Arcane Sight, Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fireball (sonic substituted), Suggestion, (Arcane Order empty slot).
*Level 4:* Charm Monster, Dimensional Anchor, Polymorph Other (x2), (Arcane Order empty slot).  (Used: Scry.)
*Level 5:* Cone of Cold, Dominate Person, Teleport. (Cast: Contact Other Plane.)
*Level 6:* Disintegrate, True Seeing, (Arcane Order empty slot).

Huh, I hadn't really given scrolls much thought.  I'll take a look over my spell list, and see if there's anything that I should make.  Thanks for the suggestion Uriel


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 27, 2004)

Uriel - Letters to surface = Spreading news of her arrival, and asking around friends and acquaintances who may want to join them. I was hoping on picking up leadership as her next feat if that was okay, so it's a foreshadowing thing.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 1, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> If you wish to give Skezzketh a share. that's fine, although we don't know when he might be returning, if ever.




I certainly hope for a return! There seems to be a chance to return relatively soon, but I can't make any promises yet.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Uriel - Letters to surface = Spreading news of her arrival, and asking around friends and acquaintances who may want to join them. I was hoping on picking up leadership as her next feat if that was okay, so it's a foreshadowing thing.




Noted. Give me an example of who you would want to recruit, 2-3 levels below your own, of course, depending on your Cha/Leadership score.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I certainly hope for a return! There seems to be a chance to return relatively soon, but I can't make any promises yet.




We miss the scaly guy...


----------



## silentspace (Mar 2, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> We miss the scaly guy...




Yessss, we missss the sssscaly guy!


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 3, 2004)

Possibly a relative - on her father's side this would imply another half-dragon, probably not another elf though. We don't have any humans or halflings at the moment, half orc would be interesting, half ogre would be, um, very interesting but at the same time very _outre_ in at least two ways.
       Or mayhap a nephew or neice as a sorcerer or with some draconic traits (Bloodline of Fire?)...

Otherwise, a straight Mound/Mist elf fighter/bard as one of her cousins would seem good.

    She can have a 10th level cohort even of a differing alignment (given that we are talking about her being 12th level here).

     Given all that we might still pick up a suitible NPC in the course of play.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Hehe... Didn't u have Cha 22 or something?

Sorry for not replying for the last two weeks. I had a caching problem on my gateway, so I wasn't able to access the forum since the update  Anyhow, fixed now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

im back too   sorry all i was out at a conference all last week.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Uriel,  are the other three of us back at base camp going to be involved in the IC thread as well?  If we are being left behind with nothing much to do I would prefer to work up someway for Mohgrym to join the scouting party to keep me in the game so to speak.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Uriel,  are the other three of us back at base camp going to be involved in the IC thread as well?  If we are being left behind with nothing much to do I would prefer to work up someway for Mohgrym to join the scouting party to keep me in the game so to speak.





Well, I had planned on a lot of interaction/RPing, yes.
Thels/Alembregh seems to be mia, though, and that sort of revolves around him.
I'm happy to edit you other folks into the little 'Against the Drow' Scouting mission.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think Thels might be having a bit of trouble connecting still.  I had sent him an email about my game yesterday and havent heard back yet.  I would like to go on the hunting mission if that is okay.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2004)

We'll miss you.











Dibs on his boots...

Does that mean the Prince goes NPC now?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Thels, we will indeed miss you.  RL is always more important. Take care.


----------



## Thels (Mar 27, 2004)

Thx guys. I don't really like stepping out, but in the long run, it's for the better.

As for Alembregh, dunno exactly. This is what Uriel posted in the House Millithor OOC:



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Ach!
> I'll put Alembregh on hold, since he is doing political things right now, while the other Dwarves are souting. You could return in 3 months and still be on 'day 3'.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Thx guys. I don't really like stepping out, but in the long run, it's for the better.
> 
> As for Alembregh, dunno exactly. This is what Uriel posted in the House Millithor OOC:




I meant that you could take a break from the Boards and it would be fine.
The rest of the characters are going on a scouting mission (Drow Hunting or some such).

The entire adventure with the orcs/rescuing Kendragi and Hollin etc...took about 2 hours in game time.
Thus, you could come back in June and the characters could be a few hours further in game time, as PbP has a wide variety of IG play speeds.
Pop in and/or let us know when you might have time to play again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

I jumped in with Mohgrym sliding up to the others as they wait. let me know if you had something else planned and I can always edit it out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

Uriel just posted a message to Living Enworld saying that his computer at home has a nasty virus and wont be able to post for a bit.  He asked that his other games be informed.  I'll try to pass on any more information he leaves there.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, Thels.  I hope you'll be able to return.

As far as my return goes, I'm hoping for the time after Easter.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2004)

Is anyone still here?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is anyone still here?





I am.

Everyone is waiting on me, I think.

Sorry, tax season as well as quite a lot of sickness on my part.
I am updating and getting all of my games running back to locomotive speed onMonday, hoping to get something up sunday night, actually...Glad to see Skezzketh back.

Please level him up, KO. Complete Warrior/unearted Arcana are fine too, as there are many cool Monk oriented feats etc...


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 25, 2004)

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Glad to see Skezzketh back.



Almost. I'm posting from my uncle's computer instead of my own, but that should happen soon (and even if it doesn't, my uncle lets me use his computer, so I should be able to post regularly from now on )



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Please level him up, KO. Complete Warrior/unearted Arcana are fine too, as there are many cool Monk oriented feats etc...



Will do. Of course, Skezzketh is not gaining a new feat yet, but there are a few interesting things in CW. And the concept of one of the spell-touched feats would fit Skezzketh, but the feat itself does not. I think UA doesn't have much for me otherwise


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2004)

I added the level 9 Skezzketh at the end of my RG post. I haven't yet added his share of the first adventure - the bracers +2, and 1500 gp, if I read it right?

Can I assume that Skezzketh is part of the scouting group?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

Im here too, glad to see things have cleared up for you Uriel. Reminds me though I should really send my taxes in, just keep putting it off.


----------



## Xael (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm here. And I'm glad that I don't have taxes yet...


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 27, 2004)

Updated Skezzketh with the bracers and the money. If something was wrong. just tell me!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Uriel,

I have recently picked up the XPH and have been going though it to see what I would need to do to bring Mohgrym up to 3.5 compatability.  It requires far more effort than I had thought.  Did you want me to give it a shot?

ie. Nomads no longer need dex, Mass Concussion isnt a power any more and many many of my powers are no longer available to a Nomad, 2 of my items are way more expensive. But I get more power points and powers known.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2004)

> Skezzketh strikes a first Hib <11HP> and a second <'20'+'20'+hit, instant Kill...yes, I use that rule>, snapping the neck of a big brute who moved to close...



Whoops - Good thing none of us was at the receiving end of that strike. 

Guess that is some sort of karmic repay for being so slow to react to battle.  

*Points up at Erekose's post*


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Uriel,
> 
> I have recently picked up the XPH and have been going though it to see what I would need to do to bring Mohgrym up to 3.5 compatability.  It requires far more effort than I had thought.  Did you want me to give it a shot?
> 
> ie. Nomads no longer need dex, Mass Concussion isnt a power any more and many many of my powers are no longer available to a Nomad, 2 of my items are way more expensive. But I get more power points and powers known.





Well, if the conversions are there, then I'd prefer 3.5 versions.
Sorry that I lapsed a few days on this one, I must have missed the post (I am now subscribed). The gear is fine, as I didn't make anyone else sub gear out. The rest should be 3.5, though...

In lighter news, you now have a Hobgoblin captive.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

I'll work on him then.  Might take a while and he will be quite different when I am finished (no more auto kill button, scrying, invisibility...).


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Turlough was trying to be Intimidating, and Cinematic.  Unfortunately the Cinematic part, breaking the nose, bumped up against the Rules.


----------



## Wilphe (May 31, 2004)

I think we may be overdoing the "Good Cop, bad cop" thing...


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be leaving for a retreat tonight and will be unable to get online.  I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2004)

Right, after an extended break, I'm back and ready to pick up running Storí again.  How do you want me to handle his return, Uriel?  Should I just assume he's with the group and carry on as if he's never been away, or do you have something else in mind?  I've not yet caught up with reading the IC thread, so I'm not entirely up-to-date with events in-game.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  Sorry!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Mohgrym is finally updated.  Sorry it took so long, but the changes that the XPH made on psions is rather extensive.  I think I have everything that he has ever manifested there.  The other powers might be a little different.  Looks like Mass Concussion will be replace with Energy Ball. 11d6+11 cold dmg with a fort save DC 22 to a 20ft radius for 11pp.  Might vary the type of energy damage, but I will stick with that for now.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2004)

Whatever you do with Stori can you not post "He sneaks up and appears behind Elspeth". She's supposed to be on readguard and at least two seperate groups of PCs who we thought we had left behind have posted that they sneak up on her without her noticing.

You're destroying her confidence and making her paranoid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 23, 2004)

Just for the record, I would have considered Skezzketh being part of the scouting group for the whole time - just silent and largely unnoticed until my return.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Uriel,

I must be a thorn in your side today...  :\  Anyhow, I'm here for my usual spiel about the size of a thread but not OOC this time, but IC.   ( http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=56365 )  Anyhow, I would rather not just end an IC thread in a wrong spot so there will be allot more leeway on this one.   So when you get to a good spot, please let me know, but try not to extend it by more than 20 posts or so okay?

Reach me in any of the chat programs, or at ftn4life@earthlink.net when you've created your new thread. 

Thanks
BS

PbP Moderator


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2004)

Heya, this is your friendly neighbourhood prince saying hi! 

Everything going fine? Nice to see this still going on! 

Got some more free time again, so don't be surprised to see me in a game here and there.

Laterz all


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm going to be travelling again from next week to mid-September.  I'll be driving across country, camping and going to Burning Man, so I won't have much access to the internet.  

Please NPC Turlough for me.  He's always willing to scout, search, disarm, open, enter, etc, with or without anyone aiding him (though he'll always ask if anyone wants to aid him).  He takes pride in his position as Alembregh's Trap Master and Master Scout, and feels its his duty to the prince and his father to tread boldly where others might be more cautious.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

We're back up and running!


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 24, 2005)

I love it how I haven't been here for six months and haven't missed anything.

Makes me feel much less guilty.


----------

